# NHL 2012 Playoffs Thread



## Toro

First Round

Eastern Conference
New York v Ottawa
Boston v Washington
Florida v New Jersey
Pittsburgh v Philadelphia

Western Conference
Vancouver v LA
St Louis v San Jose
Phoenix v Chicago
Nashville v Detroit

2011-2012 Current NHL Playoff Matchups, Pairings - National Hockey League - ESPN

The best matchup is the Penguins and the Flyers.  That'll be a good series.  There are always shocks in the NHL playoffs, sometimes many of them.  If I were to look for shocks, I'd pick Ottawa over the Rangers.  The Sens beat the Rangers three out of four this season.  I don't think its going to happen, but that's one to watch.  Washington is suddenly playing well, so the Caps and the Bruins could go to the wire.  In the West, conceivably, all the lower ranked teams could advance.  Vancouver has been winning a lot but eking out many games.  I'm not sure if St Louis is for real, Chicago is getting hot, and Detroit is good enough to go all the way.

For the stats junkies, the winner of the President's trophy has won the Stanley Cup a third of the time but only once in the past 10 years.  I think I also read that over the past 20 years, the winner has always come from the top 10.  The would mean the winner will come from one of these - Vancouver, NY Rangers, St Louis, Pittsburgh, Nashville, Philadelphia, Boston, Detroit, New Jersey and Chicago.


----------



## Article 15

I love that in damn near every opening round series each team has a legit chance at winning said series.

It's gonna be a great playoffs.


----------



## Toro

I'm not even going to guess who is going to win it all.


----------



## Article 15

Toro said:


> I'm not even going to guess who is going to win it all.



Yeah, I have no clue either.

Pittsburgh: 3 - 1
New York: 5 - 1
Vancouver: 5 - 1
Boston: 8 - 1
San Jose: 8 - 1
St Louis: 8 - 1
Detroit: 10 - 1
Nashville: 10 - 1
Philadelphia: 12 - 1
Chicago: 15 - 1 
Los Angeles: 18 - 1
New Jersey: 20 - 1 
Washington: 28 - 1
Florida: 30 - 1
Ottawa: 30 - 1
Phoenix: 30 - 1

Stanley Cup Odds


----------



## Toro

Article 15 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to guess who is going to win it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have no clue either.
> 
> Pittsburgh: 3 - 1
> New York: 5 - 1
> Vancouver: 5 - 1
> Boston: 8 - 1
> San Jose: 8 - 1
> St Louis: 8 - 1
> Detroit: 10 - 1
> Nashville: 10 - 1
> Philadelphia: 12 - 1
> Chicago: 15 - 1
> Los Angeles: 18 - 1
> New Jersey: 20 - 1
> Washington: 28 - 1
> Florida: 30 - 1
> Ottawa: 30 - 1
> Phoenix: 30 - 1
> 
> Stanley Cup Odds
Click to expand...


San Jose and St Louis are too high, as are Florida, Ottawa and Phoenix.  Philly, Chicago and NJ are too low.

EDIT - Maybe Philly isn't.  They lost every game they played to the Rangers.


----------



## B. Kidd

Flyers injure Crosby early in the series and move on.
The league needs ratings and refs will almost let the Flyers return to their Broad Street Bully daze!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvVoGE8pp6g]History Will Be Made - Dave Schultz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro

I think the Flyers lose to the Penquins.


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> I think the Flyers lose to the Penquins.



For a minute there, you almost sounded like a Montreal fan.......but the more I think about it, you must root for that lame Toronto club!


----------



## Toro

B. Kidd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Flyers lose to the Penquins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute there, you almost sounded like a Montreal fan.......but the more I think about it, you must root for that lame Toronto club!
Click to expand...


The Maple Laffs?


----------



## Dr.House

Yes, time for the 2nd season! 

The end of shootout wins - sudden death time!

Pitt - Philly is going to be fun to watch... 

Washington - hot at the right time and some good fire power, but can they survive their goalie troubles?

Nice that all the games should be available on cable somewhere...


----------



## Dr.House

Toro said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Flyers lose to the Penquins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute there, you almost sounded like a Montreal fan.......but the more I think about it, you must root for that lame Toronto club!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Maple Laffs?
Click to expand...


Perhaps he has sigs turned off....


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Flyers lose to the Penquins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute there, you almost sounded like a Montreal fan.......but the more I think about it, you must root for that lame Toronto club!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Maple Laffs?
Click to expand...


Hey


----------



## Montrovant

It seems so odd that CNBC will carry playoff games, but I'll take it!  I don't have NBCSN or NHL network, so having games on NBC and CNBC are great for me.


----------



## ginscpy

I get frustrated watching hockey.


----------



## Toro

ginscpy said:


> I get frustrated watching hockey.



I'm sure you'd like it better if it had some 70s porn thrown in, staring George Harrison.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get frustrated watching hockey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like it better if it had some 70s porn thrown in, staring George Harrison.
Click to expand...


I doubt he could find it on his own.

Here you go gin. 

George Harrison Guitar Porn


----------



## ginscpy

I watched the NHL finals because I wasrootingagainstthe Vancouver  Canucks - no other reason

Predictably - the cancuks fans rioted...................................................


----------



## Zander

The most dangerous team in the playoffs....


----------



## B. Kidd

Ropey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute there, you almost sounded like a Montreal fan.......but the more I think about it, you must root for that lame Toronto club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Maple Laffs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey
Click to expand...


Oh no Ropey, say it isn't so!  

In the off-season, switch to Winnipeg, as they will make the playoffs next year as opposed to the Laffs.


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> The most dangerous team in the playoffs....



I don't know.  As much as would like to see my homey, Mike Babcock, do it again, they've been slipping the past 20 games.


----------



## Montrovant

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most dangerous team in the playoffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  As much as would like to see my homey, Mike Babcock, do it again, they've been slipping the past 20 games.
Click to expand...


They have dropped the ball here at the end of the season.  You'd prefer to head into the playoffs on a winning streak, or at least a hot streak, than the slump the Wings have found themselves in.

That said, they have the playoff experience to be dangerous if they can climb out of the funk.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most dangerous team in the playoffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  As much as would like to see my homey, Mike Babcock, do it again, they've been slipping the past 20 games.
Click to expand...


They fell off because they were plagued with injuries. Nicklas Lidstrom, Pavel Datsyuk, Johan Franzen, Jimmy Howard are all back now.....Hopefully, they get past Nashville- a hugely under-rated team with an awesome D. Pekka Rinne is one big, tough goalie though......fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ropey

B. Kidd said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Maple Laffs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no Ropey, say it isn't so!
> 
> In the off-season, switch to Winnipeg, as they will make the playoffs next year as opposed to the Laffs.
Click to expand...


I remember 1967 well, and continue to hope. I have had other secondary teams but I remain a primary Leaf fan.


----------



## Toro

We are up and running!


----------



## ginscpy

I'll watch the Stanley Cup ifthe Canucks make it  - no other reason.  (only resoason I watched it last time) Hockey blows - never liked it never will.

Win or lose   = the canucksfans will riot


----------



## Ropey

3-3 Philly/Pitts

7 min to go before OT


----------



## Montrovant

Pens showing how not to hold on to a lead!

The refs in the Wings-Preds game are calling things pretty damn tight.  I liked it better in the past when you knew things would loosen up a bit in the playoffs.  It made for more non-stop action and a better test of who is the best team, IMO.

Hopefully the Wings can at least tie it up in the third, if not take the lead!


----------



## Zander

Pekka Rinne- the only player on the NHL who is ALWAYS called by his first and last name EVERY TIME -  won the game for Nashville tonight.


----------



## Conservative

Flyers, FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Conservative

Ropey said:


> 3-3 Philly/Pitts
> 
> 7 min to go before OT



I got out of my car to walk into my house, it was 3-1 Pittsburgh. I turned on the tv when I got inside, and it was 3-3! 

I was like ... WTF?!?!?????


----------



## Toro

Exciting start to the playoffs tonight!  The first two games were both great.

Wish I could watch the Canucks-Kings, but I've got to hit the sack!


----------



## B. Kidd

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most dangerous team in the playoffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  As much as would like to see my homey, Mike Babcock, do it again, they've been slipping the past 20 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They fell off because they were plagued with injuries. Nicklas Lidstrom, Pavel Datsyuk, Johan Franzen, Jimmy Howard are all back now.....Hopefully, they get past Nashville- a hugely under-rated team with an awesome D. Pekka Rinne is one big, tough goalie though......fingers crossed!!
Click to expand...


Good analysis Zander about the Predators being underrated. Their rookie Bourque stepped forward in game #1 and they overall looked good.
So did Schenn for the Flyers. He proved he can do alot more then just cross-check Crosby in the back.
The year of the rookies in this years playoffs?


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> Exciting start to the playoffs tonight!  The first two games were both great.
> 
> Wish I could watch the Canucks-Kings, but I've got to hit the sack!



I'm sure you're glad today that you chose to sleep.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Dr.House

Rangers take game 1 at MSG...


----------



## Zander

Full credit to the Sharks for an incredible come from behind win last night. Havlat scored the opening goal and the game winner in double overtime....going to be a very tough series for the Blues.....


----------



## Toro

Penguins score after 15 seconds.


----------



## Montrovant

The Wings got lucky not to give up any goals during a very sloppy first few minutes of the game.  With a couple of tallies from lesser-known guys in White and Emmerton, and having done a better job in the second half of the period with puck control and time in the offensive zone, it's a good start.  Hopefully they can get the win, split the Nashville games, and regain the magic on home ice they had during their 23 game win streak.


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> The Wings got lucky not to give up any goals during a very sloppy first few minutes of the game.  With a couple of tallies from lesser-known guys in White and Emmerton, and having done a better job in the second half of the period with puck control and time in the offensive zone, it's a good start.  Hopefully they can get the win, split the Nashville games, and regain the magic on home ice they had during their 23 game win streak.


Yep. They look sharp and now that they have a lead they will be tough to beat- nobody holds a lead like the Wings.  One thing is certain - Pekka Rinna may be gigantic but he is not a magician; throw enough shots at him and a few are gonna squeak by.....A good start!! 2-0.


----------



## tigerbob

Game #2.  Wings up 2-0 in Nashville after 1.  Still surprised that Shea Weber is on the ice.  $2500 fine is a slap on the wrist at best.  

Glad to see Bertuzzi stepped up in the 1st Period with Weber - guess he had to after Shanahan's gutless decision.


----------



## Oddball

This thread is missing something....Can't put my finger on it....


----------



## Zander

tigerbob said:


> Game #2.  Wings up 2-0 in Nashville after 1.  Still surprised that Shea Weber is on the ice.  $2500 fine is a slap on the wrist at best.
> 
> Glad to see Bertuzzi stepped up in the 1st Period with Weber - guess he had to after Shanahan's gutless decision.



That was such a cheap shot....GRRRRR


----------



## Oddball

Oh, I know now.....


----------



## Zander

Oddball said:


> Oh, I know now.....



KA-CHING!!!!!!


----------



## tigerbob

Zander said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game #2.  Wings up 2-0 in Nashville after 1.  Still surprised that Shea Weber is on the ice.  $2500 fine is a slap on the wrist at best.
> 
> Glad to see Bertuzzi stepped up in the 1st Period with Weber - guess he had to after Shanahan's gutless decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a cheap shot....GRRRRR
Click to expand...


Was so weird that after penalizing even the most innocuous plays for most of the game (to the point that it became almost ridiculous) the league lets the only real dangerous play of the game slide with next to no consequences.

Weber better keep his head up at the blue line when Kronwall's on the ice.


----------



## Toro

The Penguins-Flyers series is awesome!


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game #2.  Wings up 2-0 in Nashville after 1.  Still surprised that Shea Weber is on the ice.  $2500 fine is a slap on the wrist at best.
> 
> Glad to see Bertuzzi stepped up in the 1st Period with Weber - guess he had to after Shanahan's gutless decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a cheap shot....GRRRRR
Click to expand...


It was.  Someone should have taken a shot at Webber on Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.House

Toro said:


> The Penguins-Flyers series is awesome!



It is...  Living up to the predictions of a good series...


----------



## tigerbob

3-1 Wings after 2.


----------



## Toro

Dr.House said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Penguins-Flyers series is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is...  Living up to the predictions of a good series...
Click to expand...


No kidding. 

The Penguins score with 17 seconds left in the first period, the Flyers score with 3 seconds left in the second.  This is awesome.

Pittsburgh has to win game two.  It's going to be awfully tough coming back from two down going to Philadelphia, especially after being well ahead.


----------



## Dr.House

Toro said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Penguins-Flyers series is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is...  Living up to the predictions of a good series...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding.
> 
> The Penguins score with 17 seconds left in the first period, the Flyers score with 3 seconds left in the second.  This is awesome.
> 
> Pittsburgh has to win game two.  It's going to be awfully tough coming back from two down going to Philadelphia, especially after being well ahead.
Click to expand...


I heard them say that Philly has never lost a series when up 2-0...


----------



## tigerbob

Gotta say the Red Wings PK has been awesome.  They've now killed off something like 36 straight penalties going back over the last 9 games.  Killed off about 5 straight minutes earlier tonight, including 40 seconds of a 5 on 3, (and one of the 3 had a broken stick!).  Awesome work rate.

Can't keep giving the Preds an extra man though - they're too good not to take advantage sooner or later.


----------



## Zander

tigerbob said:


> Gotta say the Red Wings PK has been awesome.  They've now killed off something like 36 straight penalties going back over the last 9 games.  Killed off about 5 straight minutes earlier tonight, including 40 seconds of a 5 on 3, (and one of the 3 had a broken stick!).  Awesome work rate.
> 
> Can't keep giving the Preds an extra man though - they're too good not to take advantage sooner or later.



I agree. Nashville is a solid squad.


----------



## Dr.House

Pitt up 5-4 early in the 3rd...  A goaltending duel...lol


----------



## tigerbob

Wings with another poor decision and another 2 minutes to kill off.  They know the refs are quick on the whistle.  Play smarter.  Can't afford to let this one slip.  1-1 is massively different to 2-0.


----------



## Dr.House

6-5 Philly...


----------



## tigerbob

3-2 Wings.  Gonna be a nervous last 5 mins.


----------



## Toro

No way do the Penguins win it all unless they tighten up their defense dramatically.


----------



## Ropey

3 - 2 Detroit.  

Big win.


----------



## tigerbob

Wings win.  Tied at 1 each going back to Hockeytown.


----------



## Toro

7-5

2-0 to the Flyers.

The Rangers will be happy!


----------



## Dr.House

wow...  I'm gonna love it if the penguins are knocked out...

still...  takes 4 wins...


----------



## Ropey

LA - Van 

Game 2 Coming up...


----------



## Conservative

Flyers, FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Toro

Dr.House said:


> wow...  I'm gonna love it if the penguins are knocked out...
> 
> still...  takes 4 wins...



When Carolina won the Stanley Cup, they went down 2-0 going to Montreal in the first round and came back to beat the Habs and win the Cup.

But it's very rare.


----------



## Montrovant

I'm glad the Wings won, but they had way too much sloppy play in their own zone.

Also, was it just me, or did Filppula have a particularly bad game?  Not the whole time; I'm pretty sure I saw him save a potential goal at one point, but he also seemed to make a number of bad decisions, his passes (especially when they had a 3 on 1) weren't good, he just struck me as off tonight.

Hopefully the Wings will show a little more dominance on home ice.

I wish I were watching the Pens/Flyers games, too.  Absolutely terrible for the Pens to keep giving up leads like this, now they have to go on the road, things don't look good.

A lot of comebacks and close games early, this is shaping up to be a great playoffs from a fan perspective!


----------



## Conservative

I almost broke my wide screen, throwing my hat at the ice TWICE! 

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.House

Kings score in final seconds of 1st...


----------



## Toro

Dr.House said:


> Kings score in final seconds of 1st...



I don't have a particularly good feeling about this ...


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kings score in final seconds of 1st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a particularly good feeling about this ...
Click to expand...


Vancouver looks really flat....they need a spark.


----------



## Ropey

Here's the spark.

Vancouver scores 1-1.

Hansen

LA Scores 2-1

Brown

LA Scores 3-1

Stole


----------



## Dr.House

17 seconds in and it's tied...


----------



## Dr.House

Oh jeebus...

Some fan has a vuvuzela....

<facepalm>


----------



## Dr.House

Wow...  Shorthanded...

This is a fast paced game...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## sealybobo

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kings score in final seconds of 1st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a particularly good feeling about this ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vancouver looks really flat....they need a spark.
Click to expand...


How did Detroit do?


----------



## Zander

sealybobo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a particularly good feeling about this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver looks really flat....they need a spark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Detroit do?
Click to expand...


They won!! tied the series heading back to Detroit...


----------



## Zander

Vancouver....oye....not looking good!


----------



## Si modo

Zander said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver looks really flat....they need a spark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did Detroit do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won!! tied the series heading back to Detroit...
Click to expand...

Go Wings!


----------



## sealybobo

Si modo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Detroit do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won!! tied the series heading back to Detroit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go Wings!
Click to expand...


I found one thing we agree on.


----------



## Zander

sealybobo said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> They won!! tied the series heading back to Detroit...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Wings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found one thing we agree on.
Click to expand...


We probably agree on plenty of things outside of politics...


----------



## Dr.House

4-1...

Game...


----------



## Zander

The wrap around !!! SWEET!!!


----------



## Ropey

Zander said:


> Vancouver....oye....not looking good!



Not at all.  

I've watched the entire game. 5 minutes left.


----------



## Dr.House

4-2...

Too little too late....


----------



## Ropey

yes


----------



## Zander

Ropey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver....oye....not looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> I've watched the entire game. 5 minutes left.
Click to expand...


Me too...But never underestimate the Kings ability to lose a series.....they need to win 4.


----------



## Dr.House

6 on 4...

no icing for LA so they can shoot it down...


----------



## Ropey

Goodnight all.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well.. I read this thread up to this point.. just signing my name in the snow...


----------



## Article 15

Pittsburgh and Vancouver both down 0-2....

Unreal.


----------



## Toro

I had a bad feeling...

Vancouver let in two shorthanded goals and a powerplay goal, and are oh-fer on the powerplay in the series thus far.  That's a recipe for an early exit in the playoffs.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Pittsburgh and Vancouver both down 0-2....
> 
> Unreal.



I am surprised as hell too.  These two teams were the odds on favorites to win the CUP. 

Philly OWNS the Penguins. Not that I am disappointed, I hate all things Pittsburgh- even the name.    I don't think the Pens will be able to come back and win the series, but anything is possible. These teams truly hate each other and that makes for good hockey. I would not be surprised to see this series go 7 games or 4. It's wild! 

But Vancouver is self destructing without Daniel Sedin.  It looks like the "President's Cup Curse" may get them this year.....According to Yahoo Sports "The Canucks have never lost the first two games of a series that started in Vancouver, and they've never won a series in which they lost the first two games".  Yikes!


----------



## Article 15

Toro said:


> I had a bad feeling...
> 
> Vancouver let in two shorthanded goals and a powerplay goal, and are oh-fer on the powerplay in the series thus far.  That's a recipe for an early exit in the playoffs.



The Bruins lost games one and two at home to Montreal last year in the first round and prolly had the worst powerplay percentage of any Cup winner ever. So there's that.

But Vancouver really doesn't strike me as the get up off the ice and comeback from a deficit like that kind of team.


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh and Vancouver both down 0-2....
> 
> Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised as hell too.  These two teams were the odds on favorites to win the CUP.
> 
> Philly OWNS the Penguins. Not that I am disappointed, I hate all things Pittsburgh- even the name.    I don't think the Pens will be able to come back and win the series, but anything is possible. These teams truly hate each other and that makes for good hockey. I would not be surprised to see this series go 7 games or 4. It's wild!
> 
> But Vancouver is self destructing without Daniel Sedin.  It looks like the "President's Cup Curse" may get them this year.....According to Yahoo Sports "The Canucks have never lost the first two games of a series that started in Vancouver, and they've never won a series in which they lost the first two games".  Yikes!
Click to expand...


In Philly's case, hate is one helluva motivator.

I still think it's the Rangers year until proven otherwise.


----------



## Toro

Article 15 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a bad feeling...
> 
> Vancouver let in two shorthanded goals and a powerplay goal, and are oh-fer on the powerplay in the series thus far.  That's a recipe for an early exit in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bruins lost games one and two at home to Montreal last year in the first round and prolly had the worst powerplay percentage of any Cup winner ever. So there's that.
> 
> But Vancouver really doesn't strike me as the get up off the ice and comeback from a deficit like that kind of team.
Click to expand...


Boston also came back from 0-2 down in the finals.  And until then, they had never come back from being down 0-2 in their history.

But I agree.  As much as I hate to say it, teams where the focal point is Europeans rather than North Americans often don't seem to have it deep within them to overcome adversity and fight, claw and scrap their way out of big holes.  That's not always the case, and I hope I'm wrong, but I'm not convinced the Canucks have it in them.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a bad feeling...
> 
> Vancouver let in two shorthanded goals and a powerplay goal, and are oh-fer on the powerplay in the series thus far.  That's a recipe for an early exit in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bruins lost games one and two at home to Montreal last year in the first round and prolly had the worst powerplay percentage of any Cup winner ever. So there's that.
> 
> But Vancouver really doesn't strike me as the get up off the ice and comeback from a deficit like that kind of team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston also came back from 0-2 down in the finals.  And until then, they had never come back from being down 0-2 in their history.
> 
> But I agree.  As much as I hate to say it, teams where the focal point is Europeans rather than North Americans often don't seem to have it deep within them to overcome adversity and fight, claw and scrap their way out of big holes.  That's not always the case, and I hope I'm wrong, but I'm not convinced the Canucks have it in them.
Click to expand...

 Maybe it's because they play on such wide rinks in Europe.....they feel cramped here in North America.....


----------



## Montrovant

Washington finally gets on the board in the series.  It was an 'ugly' goal, but that was to be expected the way these teams and goalies are playing.  I could see this entire series go without a team scoring more than 2 goals in a game. 

The ice in Boston seems to be pretty bad today.  I've seen quite a few players go down on their own in the first two periods.  Well, either that or these are just teams that don't skate well. 

We'll see if the Bruins can find a way to up the pressure in the third, they are still looking for their first goal in regulation time!


----------



## Article 15

Montrovant said:


> Washington finally gets on the board in the series.  It was an 'ugly' goal, but that was to be expected the way these teams and goalies are playing.  I could see this entire series go without a team scoring more than 2 goals in a game.
> 
> The ice in Boston seems to be pretty bad today.  I've seen quite a few players go down on their own in the first two periods.  Well, either that or these are just teams that don't skate well.
> 
> We'll see if the Bruins can find a way to up the pressure in the third, they are still looking for their first goal in regulation time!



B's better start playin' like their hair's on fire


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bruins lost games one and two at home to Montreal last year in the first round and prolly had the worst powerplay percentage of any Cup winner ever. So there's that.
> 
> But Vancouver really doesn't strike me as the get up off the ice and comeback from a deficit like that kind of team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston also came back from 0-2 down in the finals.  And until then, they had never come back from being down 0-2 in their history.
> 
> But I agree.  As much as I hate to say it, teams where the focal point is Europeans rather than North Americans often don't seem to have it deep within them to overcome adversity and fight, claw and scrap their way out of big holes.  That's not always the case, and I hope I'm wrong, but I'm not convinced the Canucks have it in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's because they play on such wide rinks in Europe.....they feel cramped here in North America.....
Click to expand...


The theory has always been that Europeans are here for the money and Canadians (and Americans) for the glory.  That's simplistic, but players aren't paid much in the playoffs.  The Canadian kids all grew up playing road hockey or shinny on makeshift rinks pretending they're playing for the Stanley Cup whereas the Europeans dream of winning the Olympic gold medal.  So when the playoffs start, it means more to the North Americans and they work harder because they want it more.

That doesn't always hold.  The Detroit team lead by Fedorov was a championship team.


----------



## Montrovant

And it's back to OT again.  Holtby made a mistake trying to knock the puck away with his stick and that allowed Boston's goal.  Very tightly played game.

I continue to see players lose their edge and fall.  I'm very curious if there's a problem with the ice or not.

I've also seen more wrap-around attempts in this game than I can recall seeing in a game in a long time.  I can only guess that's because the teams are having such a hard time getting goals, or even very good scoring chances, with more traditional set-ups and players are trying the (slightly) more unusual scoring attempts.

This is looking to be a good series, and I don't care who wins, so it's fun to watch just for the type of play.


----------



## Article 15

Montrovant said:


> And it's back to OT again.  Holtby made a mistake trying to knock the puck away with his stick and that allowed Boston's goal.  Very tightly played game.
> 
> I continue to see players lose their edge and fall.  I'm very curious if there's a problem with the ice or not.
> 
> I've also seen more wrap-around attempts in this game than I can recall seeing in a game in a long time.  I can only guess that's because the teams are having such a hard time getting goals, or even very good scoring chances, with more traditional set-ups and players are trying the (slightly) more unusual scoring attempts.
> 
> This is looking to be a good series, *and I don't care who wins*, so it's fun to watch just for the type of play.



Slap yourself.


----------



## Toro

Against the run of play, the Caps tie up the series.


----------



## Zander

Ouch!! That's gotta hurt. Boston let that one slip away.....


----------



## Article 15

If Montrovant cared, we would have won


----------



## Montrovant

Article 15 said:


> If Montrovant cared, we would have won



And you'd think I would be rooting for the Bruins, just because of the bear....but somehow the correlation between fuzzy bears and sports teams doesn't hold.  I don't care for the Chicago Bears, either.


----------



## bobcollum

Holtby is playing his ass off, he's the main reason the B's aren't up 2-0.  

Normally I'd be concerned that the B's are 0 for 6 on the PP this series, but than I remember last year's complete lack of PP production till towards the end.

I think the B's defense will eventually wear the Caps down...B's in 5 or 6.


----------



## Toro

As much as I like the NHL, it can be crap some times.  The Sharks just got a penalty for charging that was clearly a good hit, and then the Shark was jumped by two Blues players, got punched several times, and they get away scott-free.  That's garbage.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> As much as I like the NHL, it can be crap some times.  The Sharks just got a penalty for charging that was clearly a good hit, and then the Shark was jumped by two Blues players, got punched several times, and they get away scott-free.  That's garbage.



That's the playoffs imo.  The first two Boston games against Vancouver last year showed a lot of hacking and slashing by the Bruins which was clearly part of their plan. Dirty is part of the playoffs. It's always been that way. It may change someday and sometimes there are cleaner series but usually it's far tougher than the regs which is  one reason why Wayne Gretzky said that the regular season was only paper.

Once it was over, the real tough Canadian hockey started.

 0 - 3 (STL)

Oshi (2)

Great Dustups at the end with the clock winding down...


----------



## B. Kidd

Dr.House said:


> wow...  I'm gonna love it if the penguins are knocked out...
> 
> still...  takes 4 wins...



Flyers are 17-0 in playoff series after they've won the first two games.
Penguins are roadkill.


----------



## Montrovant

Datsyuk STEALS a goal, literally....now the Wings look like they missed scoring the tying goal by a hundredth of a second at the end of the period.  The Wings weren't playing that well, but have really turned it on since Datsyuk's goal.

Yep, the time had expired....sooooo close!  But they stay on the PP to start the third, hopefully they can keep the momentum.


----------



## Article 15

Montrovant said:


> Datsyuk STEALS a goal, literally....now the Wings look like they missed scoring the tying goal by a hundredth of a second at the end of the period.  The Wings weren't playing that well, but have really turned it on since Datsyuk's goal.
> 
> Yep, the time had expired....sooooo close!  But they stay on the PP to start the third, hopefully they can keep the momentum.



Rinne should be embarrassed for giving up that goal.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Datsyuk STEALS a goal, literally....now the Wings look like they missed scoring the tying goal by a hundredth of a second at the end of the period.  The Wings weren't playing that well, but have really turned it on since Datsyuk's goal.
> 
> Yep, the time had expired....sooooo close!  But they stay on the PP to start the third, hopefully they can keep the momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinne should be embarrassed for giving up that goal.
Click to expand...


ahem,....it's Pekka Rinne. He alone, of all the players on either team,  gets to have both his names said EVERYTIME....it's comical! 

Have you noticed that??


----------



## Zander

WIngs will have 1:50 Powerplay to start the 3rd. I'd love to see a quick score...puck don't lie bitches!


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Datsyuk STEALS a goal, literally....now the Wings look like they missed scoring the tying goal by a hundredth of a second at the end of the period.  The Wings weren't playing that well, but have really turned it on since Datsyuk's goal.
> 
> Yep, the time had expired....sooooo close!  But they stay on the PP to start the third, hopefully they can keep the momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinne should be embarrassed for giving up that goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahem,....it's Pekka Rinne. He alone, of all the players on either team,  gets to have both his names said EVERYTIME....it's comical!
> 
> Have you noticed that??
Click to expand...


lol 

No sir, I hadn't.  I'm flipping wildly from the Sox/Rays, Knicks/Heat, and Red Wings/Predators games.


----------



## Toro

3-1 Predators


----------



## Article 15

lulz


----------



## Montrovant

The Wings carried the play for almost 20 minutes of game time, but just couldn't quite get one in the net.  Then Filppula (again!) makes a big mistake, they get the odd man rush, and Howard can't stop it.  Rinne was the biggest reason the Preds won game 3.  

If only the Wings can get that kind of pressure in game 4, I think they can tie the series up.  That was a very disappointing game.


----------



## Montrovant

Philly - Pitt....easily the worst goaltending in the playoffs.  No matter who wins the series, if their goalies don't improve, I don't see them going past the next round.


----------



## Article 15

I was still in elementary school when Jagr was a rookie.  That amazes me.


----------



## Article 15

lol


----------



## Article 15

Crosby isn't a punk at all. 

No, sir, not at all....


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> I was still in elementary school when Jagr was a rookie.  That amazes me.



I thought you were still in elementary school!


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was still in elementary school when Jagr was a rookie.  That amazes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were still in elementary school!
Click to expand...


Zing!


----------



## Zander

Looks like Pittsburgh's decided to make it a game.....


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Crosby isn't a punk at all.
> 
> No, sir, not at all....



Here is his TOUGH GUY face....


----------



## Zander

LOL....Pittsburgh sucks ass!!!


----------



## Article 15

Holy crap.  What an ugly series this is.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Holy crap.  What an ugly series this is.



Is there a way both teams can lose?


----------



## Toro

It's hard to see either the Flyers or the Penguins getting past the next round.


----------



## Montrovant

OMG!  These goalies are BAD BAD BAD.  Way too many routine shots end up in the net.


----------



## Montrovant

I don't understand how Fleury hasn't been yanked yet....I'll be very surprised if he starts the third.


----------



## Montrovant

Fleury's out!

27 seconds into Johnson's play.....goal!


----------



## Zander

Philly -Pitts is slop fest where almost any shot that is on goal goes in...what a pathetic display. 30 goals in 3 games....about 6 were good ones- the rest was SLOP.

Still, I have enjoyed watching!!!  I just wish there was a way both teams could lose the series....


----------



## B. Kidd

Zander said:


> Philly -Pitts is slop fest where almost any shot that is on goal goes in...what a pathetic display. 30 goals in 3 games....about 6 were good ones- the rest was SLOP.
> 
> Still, I have enjoyed watching!!!  I just wish there was a way both teams could lose the series....



You sound the the hockey 'purist' of old whom used to bash the 'Broad Street Bullies'.
A win is a win.
Besides, what was the outcome for the Red wings today?


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> Fleury's out!
> 
> 27 seconds into Johnson's play.....goal!




Meet the new goalie................same as the old.


----------



## Montrovant

B. Kidd said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philly -Pitts is slop fest where almost any shot that is on goal goes in...what a pathetic display. 30 goals in 3 games....about 6 were good ones- the rest was SLOP.
> 
> Still, I have enjoyed watching!!!  I just wish there was a way both teams could lose the series....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound the the hockey 'purist' of old whom used to bash the 'Broad Street Bullies'.
> A win is a win.
> Besides, what was the outcome for the Red wings today?
Click to expand...


If Fleury or Bryzgalov were in goal for the Preds today, the Wings would have won by 3+.  

These games are fun to watch, but it's because of the sloppy play, not in spite of it.  Philly is winning, so it's working out fine for them, but if they play this way against a team with a hot goalie, it doesn't look good for them.


----------



## B. Kidd

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crosby isn't a punk at all.
> 
> No, sir, not at all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his TOUGH GUY face....
Click to expand...


The face that was stupid enough to to move Voracek's glove when Voracek went to pick it up (in Philly, no less).  
Guess Crosby thought that move would be a series changer.............NOT!
But Crosby's not a punk............right......................................


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philly -Pitts is slop fest where almost any shot that is on goal goes in...what a pathetic display. 30 goals in 3 games....about 6 were good ones- the rest was SLOP.
> 
> Still, I have enjoyed watching!!!  I just wish there was a way both teams could lose the series....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound the the hockey 'purist' of old whom used to bash the 'Broad Street Bullies'.
> A win is a win.
> Besides, what was the outcome for the Red wings today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Fleury or Bryzgalov were in goal for the Preds today, the Wings would have won by 3+.
> 
> These games are fun to watch, but it's because of the sloppy play, not in spite of it.  Philly is winning, so it's working out fine for them, but if they play this way against a team with a hot goalie, it doesn't look good for them.
Click to expand...


Hot goalies come and go with all the series that are played in the playoffs. Currently, I'm glad Braden Holtby, who was playing for Hershey just weeks ago, is not playing against the Flyers!


----------



## Conservative

Flyers, FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## B. Kidd

Conservative said:


> Flyers, FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!​




 to the black and orange!!!!


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> It's hard to see either the Flyers or the Penguins getting past the next round.



Luongo not starting tonite, but your back-up is more then capable. If Canucks lose tonite, you're done.
You should stay up to see the game as you might not have many more to see........until next season.


----------



## Toro

Flyers fans better hope the Sens take out the Rangers given that they were 0-6 against New York during the regular season.


----------



## Montrovant

B. Kidd said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound the the hockey 'purist' of old whom used to bash the 'Broad Street Bullies'.
> A win is a win.
> Besides, what was the outcome for the Red wings today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Fleury or Bryzgalov were in goal for the Preds today, the Wings would have won by 3+.
> 
> These games are fun to watch, but it's because of the sloppy play, not in spite of it.  Philly is winning, so it's working out fine for them, but if they play this way against a team with a hot goalie, it doesn't look good for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot goalies come and go with all the series that are played in the playoffs. Currently, I'm glad Braden Holtby, who was playing for Hershey just weeks ago, is not playing against the Flyers!
Click to expand...


Holtby has been extremely impressive.  Tim Thomas is playing great, too, but we already knew how well he could play in the playoffs.  Holtby was unknown, and to come into his first playoff and be so dominant is striking.

The Caps/Bruins series is the antithesis of the Pens/Flyers.  Defensive, goaltending duel vs easy goals and wide open play.  Both are fun in their own ways.


----------



## del

mighty thoughtful of the canucks to spit the bit early this year.


----------



## Zander

del said:


> mighty thoughtful of the canucks to spit the bit early this year.



They've been on a real losing streak. They have lost seven of the last eight playoff games since taking a 2-0 lead in last summer's Stanley Cup finals....poor Vancouver- they just can't win in the post season- especially without both Sedin brothers......


----------



## Dr.House

Vancouver and Pittsburgh are head scratchers, for sure...  and for different reasons...

Penguins finished off strong, but they found out their goaltending sucks ass...

Canucks also played well down the stretch, but they ran into Quick who is letting jack shit through...


----------



## Zander

Dr.House said:


> Vancouver and Pittsburgh are head scratchers, for sure...  and for different reasons...
> 
> Penguins finished off strong, but they found out their goaltending sucks ass...
> 
> Canucks also played well down the stretch, but they ran into Quick who is letting jack shit through...



quick is a brick....wall that is....


----------



## ginscpy

last I check the canucks were down 0-2 to LA 

no riots afterall?


----------



## Zander

ginscpy said:


> last I check the canucks were down 0-2 to LA
> 
> no riots afterall?



0-3 after Sunday. Stay tuned for riot updates after Tuesday....


----------



## Dr.House

Rangers and some team from MA go up 2-1 tonight...


----------



## Montrovant

It seems every series that isn't the Pens/Flyers is having some very good goaltending in at least some of the games.  Early here in the Chi/Phx game, Crawford has been amazing.

Also, while I am unable to watch the game (no NBCSN) I'd just like to say, "Damn you Pekka Rinne!"


----------



## Toro

Panthers come from 0-3 down to beat the Devils 4-3.  Amazing.


----------



## Montrovant

Clearly, Rinne > Howard.  The Wings lose both games at home, where they had a 23 game winning streak at one point?  Looks like Nashville is moving on to the next round.


----------



## Zander

Hugely disappointed with Detroit's inability to score on Rinne, but not surprised.  The guy is huge: literally, he is 6'5"  210 lbs ;  figuratively, he is stopping 40 shots a night.  I expect a bounce back by Detroit in game 5- then we get a return game in Detroit... not over yet!


----------



## bobcollum

Oh Raffi Torres, wtf?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAQs8lq6KJ8]Marian Hossa stretchered off ice after hit from Raffi Torres - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Penguins and Canucks could be heading to the golf course after tonight...


----------



## Toro

3 goals in the first 9 minutes of the Philly-Pittsburgh game.  IOW, nothing's changed.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> 3 goals in the first 9 minutes of the Philly-Pittsburgh game.  IOW, nothing's changed.



Might as well have this guy in goal.....


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 goals in the first 9 minutes of the Philly-Pittsburgh game.  IOW, nothing's changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well have this guy in goal.....
Click to expand...


Nice picture of Luongo.


----------



## Toro

5 goals in 16 minutes.

He's got to take Fluery out.


----------



## Toro

bobcollum said:


> Oh Raffi Torres, wtf?
> 
> Marian Hossa stretchered off ice after hit from Raffi Torres - YouTube



Bad hit.

Lots of cheap shops in the playoffs this year.


----------



## Montrovant

Toro said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Raffi Torres, wtf?
> 
> Marian Hossa stretchered off ice after hit from Raffi Torres - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad hit.
> 
> Lots of cheap shops in the playoffs this year.
Click to expand...


That really didn't seem too bad to me.  Worthy of a penalty, sure.  Some kind of terrible incident for which he deserves suspension?  Nah.  

Then again, I might not really be fully acclimated to the newer, safer NHL.


----------



## Toro

The Flyers and Penguins are playing 80s hockey.


----------



## bobcollum

Montrovant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Raffi Torres, wtf?
> 
> Marian Hossa stretchered off ice after hit from Raffi Torres - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad hit.
> 
> Lots of cheap shops in the playoffs this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That really didn't seem too bad to me.  Worthy of a penalty, sure.  Some kind of terrible incident for which he deserves suspension?  Nah.
> 
> Then again, I might not really be fully acclimated to the newer, safer NHL.
Click to expand...


It's going to have to change, if anything to protect the massive investments these players represent. A couple more knocks to the head and the NHL poster boy Crosby will be calling it a career, as much as I hate the guy I don't want to see skill removed from the league for what amounts to a lack of control and sportsmanship.

I frankly find it dishonorable to go full-on and high towards a player that clearly doesn't see it coming. That's how people get seriously injured.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 goals in the first 9 minutes of the Philly-Pittsburgh game.  IOW, nothing's changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well have this guy in goal.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice picture of Luongo.
Click to expand...


he's put on some weight, huh?


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> Oh Raffi Torres, wtf?
> 
> Marian Hossa stretchered off ice after hit from Raffi Torres - YouTube



He's a well known scumbag.


----------



## Toro

Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.


----------



## bobcollum

Toro said:


> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.





Did they allow 11?


----------



## bobcollum

bobcollum said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they allow 11?
Click to expand...


Only 3...not bad.

They're still done.


----------



## del

bobcollum said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they allow 11?
Click to expand...


not yet


----------



## bobcollum

del said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they allow 11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not yet
Click to expand...


It's too late...I think.


----------



## Oddball

Nice top shelf shot in OT......


----------



## Dr.House

Oddball said:


> Nice top shelf shot in OT......



Dam....


----------



## Toro

Rangers, Penguins and Canucks - the three playoff favourites - are all on the brink, and the Canucks are down by one after one.  I expect that when I wake up, they'll be eliminated.


----------



## Dr.House

Toro said:


> Rangers, Penguins and Canucks - the three playoff favourites - are all on the brink, and the Canucks are down by one after one.  I expect that when I wake up, they'll be eliminated.



Rangers aren't on the brink...


----------



## Toro

Dr.House said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers, Penguins and Canucks - the three playoff favourites - are all on the brink, and the Canucks are down by one after one.  I expect that when I wake up, they'll be eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers aren't on the brink...
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^
A true fan!

Canucks stave off elimination. They've got to stick with Schneider from now on.


----------



## Conservative

Flyers, OH FUCK!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers, Penguins and Canucks - the three playoff favourites - are all on the brink, and the Canucks are down by one after one.  I expect that when I wake up, they'll be eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers aren't on the brink...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> A true fan!
> 
> Canucks stave off elimination. They've got to stick with Schneider from now on.
Click to expand...


Hard to imagine they would have Luongo in net in game 5.....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Thank you bobcollum, I wish someone told me about this NHL thread in the 2011-2012 NHL season thread....and here I thought no one on the USMB was talking about the playoffs!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dr.House said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers, Penguins and Canucks - the three playoff favourites - are all on the brink, and the Canucks are down by one after one.  I expect that when I wake up, they'll be eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers aren't on the brink...
Click to expand...


2-2 series now


----------



## Dr.House

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers, Penguins and Canucks - the three playoff favourites - are all on the brink, and the Canucks are down by one after one.  I expect that when I wake up, they'll be eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers aren't on the brink...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2-2 series now
Click to expand...


Yep - best of 3 series now...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dr.House said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers aren't on the brink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-2 series now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep - best of 3 series now...
Click to expand...


Ottowa is not the better team in my opinion......but I want ottowa to win because the bruins dominate them way more than the rangers....that is if the bruins take out the caps.

Game 4 tonight


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> The Flyers and Penguins are playing 80s hockey.



Too bad the league and the ref clamped down tighter then a clams ass on last nights game. Hell, they were handing out game misconducts for aggressive looks!


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.



Pittsburgh also scored 10 goals against the Flyers in a playoff game in a series years ago that the Flyers won, so whatz yer' point? You think the Flyers are gonna collapse like Boston did 2 years ago? Pittsburgh still gonna be roadkill.
Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Canucks are not exactly a power scoring machine instilling fear in the Kings. And they have better goalies then the Flyers!
Go figure..................


----------



## Dr.House

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2-2 series now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - best of 3 series now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ottowa is not the better team in my opinion......but I want ottowa to win because the bruins dominate them way more than the rangers....that is if the bruins take out the caps.
> 
> Game 4 tonight
Click to expand...


Sens are a good team and Anderson has been hot..

Watch out for the caps - every game so far has been a one-goal victory...


----------



## B. Kidd

Dr.House said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - best of 3 series now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottowa is not the better team in my opinion......but I want ottowa to win because the bruins dominate them way more than the rangers....that is if the bruins take out the caps.
> 
> Game 4 tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sens are a good team and Anderson has been hot..
> 
> Watch out for the caps - every game so far has been a one-goal victory...
Click to expand...


In addition to the Sens still buzzing over the 'cheap shot' that took out Alfreddson.


----------



## Montrovant

B. Kidd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh also scored 10 goals against the Flyers in a playoff game in a series years ago that the Flyers won, so whatz yer' point? You think the Flyers are gonna collapse like Boston did 2 years ago? Pittsburgh still gonna be roadkill.
> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Canucks are not exactly a power scoring machine instilling fear in the Kings. And they have better goalies then the Flyers!
> Go figure..................
Click to expand...


I agree that the Pens are as good as done.

That said, I think that giving up 10 goals, as the Flyers did, is a bad sign.  Normally, I would think it's just an aberration, just one of those games where the Pens were full of desire to avoid a sweep and the Flyers just weren't in the game enough.  Considering the way the series has gone and the goals the Flyers have given up, though, it seems this is just as much about the bad goaltending and defense.

Still a fun series!


----------



## Toro

B. Kidd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh also scored 10 goals against the Flyers in a playoff game in a series years ago that the Flyers won, so whatz yer' point? You think the Flyers are gonna collapse like Boston did 2 years ago? Pittsburgh still gonna be roadkill.
> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Canucks are not exactly a power scoring machine instilling fear in the Kings. And they have better goalies then the Flyers!
> Go figure..................
Click to expand...


Whoa, settle down Mr. Sensitive!  I'm just commenting that a whole lotta goals have been scored.  

As I said way earlier in this thread, no matter who wins this series, they ain't getting past the next round if they keep playing like they've banned defensemen.


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh also scored 10 goals against the Flyers in a playoff game in a series years ago that the Flyers won, so whatz yer' point? You think the Flyers are gonna collapse like Boston did 2 years ago? Pittsburgh still gonna be roadkill.
> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Canucks are not exactly a power scoring machine instilling fear in the Kings. And they have better goalies then the Flyers!
> Go figure..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the Pens are as good as done.
> 
> That said, I think that giving up 10 goals, as the Flyers did, is a bad sign.  Normally, I would think it's just an aberration, just one of those games where the Pens were full of desire to avoid a sweep and the Flyers just weren't in the game enough.  Considering the way the series has gone and the goals the Flyers have given up, though, it seems this is just as much about the bad goaltending and defense.
> 
> Still a fun series!
Click to expand...


Giving up 10 goals is never a good sign. Flyers sleptwalked through last nights game. It was almost as if they knew the NHL was gonna clamp down on the series, so they just said F*** It!
Given that, and our goalies atrocious play last nite, 'Cindy' Crosby has a bullseye on his back tomorrow.


----------



## Toro

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2-2 series now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - best of 3 series now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ottowa is not the better team in my opinion......but I want ottowa to win because the bruins dominate them way more than the rangers....that is if the bruins take out the caps.
> 
> Game 4 tonight
Click to expand...


I don't think that the Sens are better than the Rangers either.  

However, the two have played eight times this year in the regular season and the playoffs combined, and Ottawa has won six of them.


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh has scored 10 - count 'em, 10 - goals tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh also scored 10 goals against the Flyers in a playoff game in a series years ago that the Flyers won, so whatz yer' point? You think the Flyers are gonna collapse like Boston did 2 years ago? Pittsburgh still gonna be roadkill.
> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Canucks are not exactly a power scoring machine instilling fear in the Kings. And they have better goalies then the Flyers!
> Go figure..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa, settle down Mr. Sensitive!  I'm just commenting that a whole lotta goals have been scored.
> 
> As I said way earlier in this thread, no matter who wins this series, they ain't getting past the next round if they keep playing like they've banned defensemen.
Click to expand...



Mr. Sensitive?

Even some autistic children can count to ten ("count'em, 10"; your words.) 
(Typical smug British Columbian. No wonder your fellow countrymen from Alberta can't stand B.C. people.)


----------



## Toro

B. Kidd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh also scored 10 goals against the Flyers in a playoff game in a series years ago that the Flyers won, so whatz yer' point? You think the Flyers are gonna collapse like Boston did 2 years ago? Pittsburgh still gonna be roadkill.
> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Canucks are not exactly a power scoring machine instilling fear in the Kings. And they have better goalies then the Flyers!
> Go figure..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, settle down Mr. Sensitive!  I'm just commenting that a whole lotta goals have been scored.
> 
> As I said way earlier in this thread, no matter who wins this series, they ain't getting past the next round if they keep playing like they've banned defensemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sensitive?
> 
> Even some autistic children can count to ten ("count'em, 10"; your words.)
> (Typical smug British Columbian. No wonder your fellow countrymen from Alberta can't stand B.C. people.)
Click to expand...


Some autistic children can count to ten, which is more than most Flyers fans!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I can't beleive that the bruins got scored on so fast, on the first shot....at least they tied it up.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, settle down Mr. Sensitive!  I'm just commenting that a whole lotta goals have been scored.
> 
> As I said way earlier in this thread, no matter who wins this series, they ain't getting past the next round if they keep playing like they've banned defensemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sensitive?
> 
> Even some autistic children can count to ten ("count'em, 10"; your words.)
> (Typical smug British Columbian. No wonder your fellow countrymen from Alberta can't stand B.C. people.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some autistic children can count to ten, which is more than most Flyers fans!
Click to expand...


LOL I heard if you ask a pittsburg fan what time it is they say 10 past 3    hardy har har


----------



## Article 15

Caps pouring it on......


----------



## bobcollum

Damn you Braden Holtby.


----------



## Dr.House

B. Kidd said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ottowa is not the better team in my opinion......but I want ottowa to win because the bruins dominate them way more than the rangers....that is if the bruins take out the caps.
> 
> Game 4 tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sens are a good team and Anderson has been hot..
> 
> Watch out for the caps - every game so far has been a one-goal victory...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In addition to the Sens still buzzing over the 'cheap shot' that took out Alfreddson.
Click to expand...


Penalized, so stop whining,...


----------



## Dr.House

Boston / Caps series tied now as well...

Good match-ups in round one...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dr.House said:


> Boston / Caps series tied now as well...
> 
> Good match-ups in round one...



 yeah it seems like this year the playoffs are going really well.  Good matchups all around.

Now if the bruins could figure out how to actually get the puck anywhere between the hashmarks and the capitals goal cleanly maybe I could be happy....or if their goalie decides to give up a rebound


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston / Caps series tied now as well...
> 
> Good match-ups in round one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it seems like this year the playoffs are going really well.  Good matchups all around.
> 
> Now if the bruins could figure out how to actually get the puck anywhere between the hashmarks and the capitals goal cleanly maybe I could be happy....or if their goalie decides to give up a rebound
Click to expand...


He's giving up rebounds, we just aren't in position to put them home.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston / Caps series tied now as well...
> 
> Good match-ups in round one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it seems like this year the playoffs are going really well.  Good matchups all around.
> 
> Now if the bruins could figure out how to actually get the puck anywhere between the hashmarks and the capitals goal cleanly maybe I could be happy....or if their goalie decides to give up a rebound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's giving up rebounds, we just aren't in position to put them home.
Click to expand...


thats the whole hashmarks to the goal business that they can not get any clean access too.


----------



## Montrovant

3-2 Pitt before either goalie has 10 saves.  So horrible.


----------



## Toro

I'd like to congratulate the Pens and the Flyers for only allowing 5 goals in the first 35 minutes of the game.


----------



## Montrovant

The Wings are lucky this game is only 1-0.  There have been some good chances for the Preds, and Howard has gotten himself out of position too often.

Need to pick it up NOW or it's all over.


----------



## Montrovant

The Pens come back from down 3-0 to make it 3-2, the Wings never really figure out Rinne and are done.  Grats to the Preds for moving to the next round!


----------



## Zander

The Wings went on a major roll and set a league record 23 straight wins at home- unfortunately they peaked too early. Congrats to the Preds and especially to Pikka Rinne- he came up huge. 

I wonder if Lidstrom will retire? My gut says no, he'll go one more season.


----------



## tigerbob

Zander said:


> The Wings went on a major roll and set a league record 23 straight wins at home- unfortunately they peaked too early. Congrats to the Preds and especially to Pikka Rinne- he came up huge.
> 
> I wonder if Lidstrom will retire? My gut says no, he'll go one more season.



Nobody in Detroit thinks Lidstrom will come back.  And there are a lot of rumors about ill feeling between Babcock and some of the Swedes on the team.

Congrats to the Preds, BTW.  Wings had plenty of opportunity but Nashville took theirs better and had sensational goaltending - a winning combination.

With the possible exception of a starting pitcher, I can think of no other team sport where a single player has so much influence in the result of game as does a goalie in playoff hockey.


----------



## Article 15

Fuck this game has my stomach doing flips.

That's not a good sign.


----------



## Lumpy 1

The Sharks are down to what a 7.87 % chance of winning this round, only a crazy guy would bet on those odds... I'm crazy...


----------



## Article 15

Ringing posts isn't gonna get it done.....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Ringing posts isn't gonna get it done.....



crossbar + Post = 0 to 1 washington


----------



## Article 15

I'm not gonna lie, I thought the Bruins season was over when Beagle put Washington up 2-0.


----------



## Article 15

Well the season was fun while it lasted.

I don't see the Bruins overcoming this loss.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I thought the Bruins season was over when Beagle put Washington up 2-0.



You're a perfect liberal- if winning doesn't come easy - you give up.


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I thought the Bruins season was over when Beagle put Washington up 2-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a perfect liberal- if winning doesn't come easy - you give up.
Click to expand...


Yo, Zander, I don't know if you know this but there's sort of an unspoken "no politics in the sports forum" rule.

That's some weak shit from you.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I thought the Bruins season was over when Beagle put Washington up 2-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a perfect liberal- if winning doesn't come easy - you give up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo, Zander, I don't know if you know this but there's sort of an unspoken "no politics in the sports forum" rule.
> 
> That's some weak shit from you.
Click to expand...

I love it when a barb digs into the skin......

It was a joke Art- lighten up and have a beer.   

PS- the Bruins ain't out yet....


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a perfect liberal- if winning doesn't come easy - you give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, Zander, I don't know if you know this but there's sort of an unspoken "no politics in the sports forum" rule.
> 
> That's some weak shit from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it when a barb digs into the skin......
> 
> It was a joke Art- lighten up and have a beer.
> 
> PS- the Bruins ain't out yet....
Click to expand...


Yeah, not funny and poor form.


----------



## Toro

Article 15 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I thought the Bruins season was over when Beagle put Washington up 2-0.



Bruins are a very tough out.  Even down 3-2, I wouldn't put money on them being eliminated.


----------



## Article 15

Toro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I thought the Bruins season was over when Beagle put Washington up 2-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruins are a very tough out.  Even down 3-2, I wouldn't put money on them being eliminated.
Click to expand...


Based on what I've been seeing I would.  

They might have lost Bergie today too.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, Zander, I don't know if you know this but there's sort of an unspoken "no politics in the sports forum" rule.
> 
> That's some weak shit from you.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when a barb digs into the skin......
> 
> It was a joke Art- lighten up and have a beer.
> 
> PS- the Bruins ain't out yet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, not funny and poor form.
Click to expand...


The series ain't even over and you're already throwing in the towel? WTF? They won the freakin' Cup last year- they didn't cruise to victory in every game.   You're a fair weather fan- where in Mass are you from? Provincetown?   Man the fuck up bee-atch!!


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when a barb digs into the skin......
> 
> It was a joke Art- lighten up and have a beer.
> 
> PS- the Bruins ain't out yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not funny and poor form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The series ain't even over and you're already throwing in the towel? WTF? They won the freakin' Cup last year- they didn't cruise to victory in every game.   You're a fair weather fan- where in Mass are you from? Provincetown?   Man the fuck up bee-atch!!
Click to expand...


Haha.

Naw, I just know this team and I'm calling it like I see it is all.

I don't see them pulling this series off now.  They needed this game.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not funny and poor form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The series ain't even over and you're already throwing in the towel? WTF? They won the freakin' Cup last year- they didn't cruise to victory in every game.   You're a fair weather fan- where in Mass are you from? Provincetown?   Man the fuck up bee-atch!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Naw, I just know this team and I'm calling it like I see it is all.
> 
> I don't see them pulling this series off now.  They needed this game.
Click to expand...


I don't know...these games have all been 1 goal games. The can win game 6- then back to the New Garden for a game 7.  Besides, when it is your home team, you never give up hope, not until the fat bitch sings.....


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The series ain't even over and you're already throwing in the towel? WTF? They won the freakin' Cup last year- they didn't cruise to victory in every game.   You're a fair weather fan- where in Mass are you from? Provincetown?   Man the fuck up bee-atch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Naw, I just know this team and I'm calling it like I see it is all.
> 
> I don't see them pulling this series off now.  They needed this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...these games have all been 1 goal games. The can win game 6- then back to the New Garden for a game 7.  Besides, when it is your home team, you never give up hope, not until the fat bitch sings.....
Click to expand...


I agree.  Thomas gave up a bad goal.  They came back from two down.  This thing is far from over.


----------



## Toro

Dr.House said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers, Penguins and Canucks - the three playoff favourites - are all on the brink, and the Canucks are down by one after one.  I expect that when I wake up, they'll be eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers aren't on the brink...
Click to expand...


Indeed, they aren't.  My mistake.

I bow to your hockey awesomeness and your ability to count properly!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sorry Dr. House but your rangers just made me feel better about my bruins.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Naw, I just know this team and I'm calling it like I see it is all.
> 
> I don't see them pulling this series off now.  They needed this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...these games have all been 1 goal games. The can win game 6- then back to the New Garden for a game 7.  Besides, when it is your home team, you never give up hope, not until the fat bitch sings.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Thomas gave up a bad goal.  They came back from two down.  This thing is far from over.
Click to expand...




That was a horrible goal he let in, it was all Thomas on that one.

The bruins just haven't seemed themselves this series, at all, I'm not optimistic about tommorrow but maybe the B's will actually show some fire.


----------



## Toro

Pre-tournament favourites, Rangers, Bruins, Penguins and Canucks, are all facing elimination.

This is why the Stanley Cup playoffs are so awesome.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Pre-tournament favourites, Rangers, Bruins, Penguins and Canucks, are all facing elimination.
> 
> This is why the Stanley Cup playoffs are so awesome.



sharks are out now.   Possibly chicago tonight....yeah man this has been a wild playoff so far, even though my team isn't doing good i'm still enjoying the overall playoffs a lot.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The series ain't even over and you're already throwing in the towel? WTF? They won the freakin' Cup last year- they didn't cruise to victory in every game.   You're a fair weather fan- where in Mass are you from? Provincetown?   Man the fuck up bee-atch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Naw, I just know this team and I'm calling it like I see it is all.
> 
> I don't see them pulling this series off now.  They needed this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...these games have all been 1 goal games. The can win game 6- then back to the New Garden for a game 7.  Besides, when it is your home team, you never give up hope, not until the fat bitch sings.....
Click to expand...


Article has probably been a bruins fan for decades like me, we expect to have our minds blown by things like losing in the 1st round or losing after being up 3-0 in a series and 3-0 in game 4 .


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Pre-tournament favourites, Rangers, Bruins, Penguins and Canucks, are all facing elimination.
> 
> This is why the Stanley Cup playoffs are so awesome.



Yeah.... but they are just a tiny bit less awesome without the Red Wings...


----------



## Toro

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-tournament favourites, Rangers, Bruins, Penguins and Canucks, are all facing elimination.
> 
> This is why the Stanley Cup playoffs are so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharks are out now.   Possibly chicago tonight....yeah man this has been a wild playoff so far, even though my team isn't doing good i'm still enjoying the overall playoffs a lot.
Click to expand...


It's looking fairly possible that either Florida or Ottawa will be in the Eastern Conference championship game.  That's pretty stunning.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-tournament favourites, Rangers, Bruins, Penguins and Canucks, are all facing elimination.
> 
> This is why the Stanley Cup playoffs are so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharks are out now.   Possibly chicago tonight....yeah man this has been a wild playoff so far, even though my team isn't doing good i'm still enjoying the overall playoffs a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's looking fairly possible that either Florida or Ottawa will be in the Eastern Conference championship game.  That's pretty stunning.
Click to expand...


I was thinking Ottowa was going to be such a pushover for the Rangers, boy was that wrong.    The Boston/Washington series is going about how I was expecting, I really think that if the Bruins got Ottowa they would have played a lot better, Ottowa gets our ire up .


----------



## Toro

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> sharks are out now.   Possibly chicago tonight....yeah man this has been a wild playoff so far, even though my team isn't doing good i'm still enjoying the overall playoffs a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking fairly possible that either Florida or Ottawa will be in the Eastern Conference championship game.  That's pretty stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking Ottowa was going to be such a pushover for the Rangers, boy was that wrong.    The Boston/Washington series is going about how I was expecting, I really think that if the Bruins got Ottowa they would have played a lot better, Ottowa gets our ire up .
Click to expand...


Over the years, one thing I've found with hockey is that if two teams meet in the playoffs, and one team has dominated the other during the regular season, often, the dominating team will prevail in the playoffs, regardless of where they finished in the regular season standings.  In the regular season, the Sens beat the Rangers three out of four, so I said it wouldn't surprise me if Ottawa beat New York.


----------



## Article 15

In any normal series I'd say that Pittsburgh is done for but 20 minutes is an eternity with these two teams.


----------



## Conservative

Flyers, FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Article 15

Bruins look like a totally different team today.


----------



## Si modo

Fucking awesome goal!  And, the take down of that one Bruin (Marchand?) just before the goal was brilliant.

And, another power play!


----------



## Article 15




----------



## Si modo

Article 15 said:


>




Good game, no?


----------



## Article 15

It is now!


----------



## Article 15

Oy


----------



## Article 15

Why wouldn't this game go to overtime?


----------



## Si modo

Ovie-wan...


----------



## Toro

Boston fans, please STFU about you're team is eliminated - until it is actually eliminated!


----------



## Article 15

Toro said:


> Boston fans, please STFU about you're team is eliminated - until it is actually eliminated!



I can't help it, man.


----------



## Si modo

Dammit.


----------



## bobcollum

About time Seguin, you talented bastard you...


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> About time Seguin, you talented bastard you...



The kid needs to toughen up.


----------



## bobcollum

Article 15 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time Seguin, you talented bastard you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid needs to toughen up.
Click to expand...


For sure...he loses nearly every one-on-one battle he engages in, just too easy to knock off the puck. 

I found it odd that before the game one of the NBC commentators claimed that Seguin had been Boston's best player on both ends during the series. I don't think that's an accurate assessment.


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time Seguin, you talented bastard you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid needs to toughen up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure...he loses nearly every one-on-one battle he engages in, just too easy to knock off the puck.
> 
> I found it odd that before the game one of the NBC commentators claimed that Seguin had been Boston's best player on both ends during the series. I don't think that's an accurate assessment.
Click to expand...


Nor do I.

Seidenberg has been their best player this series, IMO


----------



## Toro

Article 15 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston fans, please STFU about you're team is eliminated - until it is actually eliminated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it, man.
Click to expand...


Boston's intangibles are off the charts.

Just sayin'


----------



## Zander

Bruins / Caps have had 6 one goal games with 3 going into overtime - helluva tight series. Still, I like Boston's momentum heading back home. Doesn't hurt that my wife is from Boston and I have a huge family there -  I am "all in" for Boston. Go Bruins! 

Unlike some people,  I don't give up on my teams at the first sign of trouble.....


----------



## Toro

And Vancouver is out.

LA were the better team and deserved to advance.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> And Vancouver is out.
> 
> LA were the better team and deserved to advance.



Yup. Now Vancouverians can go wreck their city.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Boston fans, please STFU about you're team is eliminated - until it is actually eliminated!



Sorry man, being a decades long boston fan this WILL NOT happen.

We can't help it, decades of "great" teams dissapointing us has our minds made up in advance 

....and yes I get it, the last 10 years or so boston has been title town but all the years preceeding were damn ugly for us and some of us are permanently jaded by it


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time Seguin, you talented bastard you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid needs to toughen up.
Click to expand...


He needs to bulk up some more for sure, he gets pushed all over the place it seems....and when he does he kinda seems like he gets pissy about it.....if he bulked up he could take out his pissiness on the player instead of @ the refs.


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time Seguin, you talented bastard you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid needs to toughen up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He needs to bulk up some more for sure, he gets pushed all over the place it seems....and when he does he kinda seems like he gets pissy about it.....if he bulked up he could take out his pissiness on the player instead of @ the refs.
Click to expand...


You can see the fear in his eyes when little scrums break out around the net after whistles ESPECIALLY if it's just him there with no teammates close by.

I get that he's a kid and these are legit dudes he's got to deal with but he really needs to zip it up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Except for when my teams are in it; I'm a fair weather hockey fan. But I think it's cool that we got some Game 6's and then likely some Game 7's upon us.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid needs to toughen up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to bulk up some more for sure, he gets pushed all over the place it seems....and when he does he kinda seems like he gets pissy about it.....if he bulked up he could take out his pissiness on the player instead of @ the refs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can see the fear in his eyes when little scrums break out around the net after whistles ESPECIALLY if it's just him there with no teammates close by.
> 
> I get that he's a kid and these are legit dudes he's got to deal with but he really needs to zip it up.
Click to expand...

He's a tiny little guy only 6'1" and 186 lbs.... 
But seriously, he is only 20 years old.


----------



## Zander

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston fans, please STFU about you're team is eliminated - until it is actually eliminated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, being a decades long boston fan this WILL NOT happen.
> 
> We can't help it, decades of "great" teams dissapointing us has our minds made up in advance
> 
> ....and yes I get it, the last 10 years or so boston has been title town but all the years preceeding were damn ugly for us and some of us are permanently jaded by it
Click to expand...


Patriots, Sox, Bruins, Celtics= 7 titles in 10 years. Time for a new paradigm maybe?


----------



## bobcollum

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid needs to toughen up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to bulk up some more for sure, he gets pushed all over the place it seems....and when he does he kinda seems like he gets pissy about it.....if he bulked up he could take out his pissiness on the player instead of @ the refs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can see the fear in his eyes when little scrums break out around the net after whistles ESPECIALLY if it's just him there with no teammates close by.
> 
> I get that he's a kid and these are legit dudes he's got to deal with but he really needs to zip it up.
Click to expand...


He'll get it eventually, maybe he just needs his fighting cherry popped.

Besides, he doesn't have to bother mixing it up before he's ready, there are plenty on the team that will step in for him. 

He needs to do what he did to win game 6, identify and move to those open slots where he can exploit the defense with his speed...I've had enough of him trying to deke past people, doesn't seem to be working. 

On a side note, watching Brian Rolston for the past month or two has been a blast from the past...and a blast from the point, and from the left circle, etc....

The dude is so slapshot-happy sometimes it drives me insane, most often when the goalie isn't giving up rebounds as Holtby has.


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv0-9Wi713o]Bobby Orr - YouTube[/ame]

just sayin


----------



## bobcollum

Zander said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston fans, please STFU about you're team is eliminated - until it is actually eliminated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, being a decades long boston fan this WILL NOT happen.
> 
> We can't help it, decades of "great" teams dissapointing us has our minds made up in advance
> 
> ....and yes I get it, the last 10 years or so boston has been title town but all the years preceeding were damn ugly for us and some of us are permanently jaded by it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots, Sox, Bruins, Celtics= 7 titles in 10 years. Time for a new paradigm maybe?
Click to expand...


No, I'm pretty satisfied with this one.


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to bulk up some more for sure, he gets pushed all over the place it seems....and when he does he kinda seems like he gets pissy about it.....if he bulked up he could take out his pissiness on the player instead of @ the refs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the fear in his eyes when little scrums break out around the net after whistles ESPECIALLY if it's just him there with no teammates close by.
> 
> I get that he's a kid and these are legit dudes he's got to deal with but he really needs to zip it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll get it eventually, maybe he just needs his fighting cherry popped.
> 
> Besides, he doesn't have to bother mixing it up before he's ready, there are plenty on the team that will step in for him.
> 
> He needs to do what he did to win game 6, identify and move to those open slots where he can exploit the defense with his speed...I've had enough of him trying to deke past people, doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> On a side note, watching Brian Rolston for the past month or two has been a blast from the past...and a blast from the point, and from the left circle, etc....
> 
> The dude is so slapshot-happy sometimes it drives me insane, most often when the goalie isn't giving up rebounds as Holtby has.
Click to expand...


Rolston was my favorite player on the team during his first run here.  Our powerplay could sure use the player he used to be on it.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

del said:


> Bobby Orr - YouTube
> 
> just sayin



I was born after the 2 cups back then but before the 80's started


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zander said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston fans, please STFU about you're team is eliminated - until it is actually eliminated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, being a decades long boston fan this WILL NOT happen.
> 
> We can't help it, decades of "great" teams dissapointing us has our minds made up in advance
> 
> ....and yes I get it, the last 10 years or so boston has been title town but all the years preceeding were damn ugly for us and some of us are permanently jaded by it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots, Sox, Bruins, Celtics= 7 titles in 10 years. Time for a new paradigm maybe?
Click to expand...


When the number of years we are winners exceeds the number of years I dealt with things like the 85 superbowl I'll think about it


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

del said:


> Bobby Orr - YouTube
> 
> just sayin



I wish I was around for those!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

bobcollum said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, being a decades long boston fan this WILL NOT happen.
> 
> We can't help it, decades of "great" teams dissapointing us has our minds made up in advance
> 
> ....and yes I get it, the last 10 years or so boston has been title town but all the years preceeding were damn ugly for us and some of us are permanently jaded by it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots, Sox, Bruins, Celtics= 7 titles in 10 years. Time for a new paradigm maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm pretty satisfied with this one.
Click to expand...


I hate the Red Sox and the Patriots. I'm neutral on the Bruins; except for I root for them to lose to the Habs b/c the Bruins are the Habs bitches. I am a C's fan. So I guess I'm happy about one of those seven titles.


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Orr - YouTube
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was around for those!
Click to expand...


I'm a bit torn on that.  I mean, Bobby Orr was a God on skates and all but I really like not being old.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Orr - YouTube
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was around for those!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a bit torn on that.  I mean, Bobby Orr was a God on skates and all but I really like not being old.
Click to expand...


fuck you, kid


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Orr - YouTube
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was around for those!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a bit torn on that.  I mean, Bobby Orr was a God on skates and all but I really like not being old.
Click to expand...




yeah, i rescind my statment....sorry del, ya old bird


----------



## ginscpy

Nice to see the Canucks ousted - no rioting this time (first round exit)

Any other Canada-based teams left?


----------



## bobcollum

ginscpy said:


> Nice to see the Canucks ousted - no rioting this time (first round exit)
> 
> Any other Canada-based teams left?



Ottawa, down 3-1 tonight in the third but currently up 3-2 in the series against the Rangers.


----------



## ginscpy

bobcollum said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see the Canucks ousted - no rioting this time (first round exit)
> 
> Any other Canada-based teams left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa, down 3-1 tonight in the third but currently up 3-2 in the series against the Rangers.
Click to expand...


My only remaining rooting interest in The Cup:  to see Ottawa get booted.


----------



## bobcollum

ginscpy said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see the Canucks ousted - no rioting this time (first round exit)
> 
> Any other Canada-based teams left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa, down 3-1 tonight in the third but currently up 3-2 in the series against the Rangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My only remaining rooting interest in The Cup:  to see Ottawa get booted.
Click to expand...


Well I have a vested interest in the Bruins and that entails rooting for the Rangers to lose, they played Boston very tough this year.

How about if the Senators lose in the 2nd round?


----------



## Dr.House

Series tied...  Good road win, blueshirts!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## B. Kidd

Zander said:


> Bruins / Caps have had 6 one goal games with 3 going into overtime - helluva tight series. Still, I like Boston's momentum heading back home. Doesn't hurt that my wife is from Boston and I have a huge family there -  I am "all in" for Boston. Go Bruins!
> 
> Unlike some people,  I don't give up on my teams at the first sign of trouble.....



You should've!
Afterall, it was you who 'capped Nashville could be trouble before the Wings ever stepped on the ice.
I'll see your laugh lol, and raise you a laugh lol.
See ya' next year..............GO FLYERS!!!


----------



## Toro

I'm torn.  I'd like the Sens to beat the Rangers because I've always had a soft spot for Ottawa, but on the other hand, a Bruins-Rangers Conference Championship series would be a good one


----------



## Toro

One of these four teams will be in the Stanley Cup finals.

St Louis
Nashville
Phoenix
Los Angeles

If I had to pick one, I'd pick Nashville.


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> One of these four teams will be in the Stanley Cup finals.
> 
> St Louis
> Nashville
> Phoenix
> Los Angeles
> 
> If I had to pick one, I'd pick Nashville.




Toro still tryin' to pick this years playoffs. 
And leaving the Flyers out! (and he's a Canadian............go figure?)


----------



## Toro

B. Kidd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these four teams will be in the Stanley Cup finals.
> 
> St Louis
> Nashville
> Phoenix
> Los Angeles
> 
> If I had to pick one, I'd pick Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro still tryin' to pick this years playoffs.
> And leaving the Flyers out! (and he's a Canadian............go figure?)
Click to expand...


There's a reason why I don't ever bet money on sports.

Flyer's ain't gonna win playing defense like that.  They're going to have to get a whole lot better.

Plus, they were 0-6 against the Rangers this season.


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these four teams will be in the Stanley Cup finals.
> 
> St Louis
> Nashville
> Phoenix
> Los Angeles
> 
> If I had to pick one, I'd pick Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro still tryin' to pick this years playoffs.
> And leaving the Flyers out! (and he's a Canadian............go figure?)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I don't ever bet money on sports.
> 
> Flyer's ain't gonna win playing defense like that.  They're going to have to get a whole lot better.
> 
> Plus, they were 0-6 against the Rangers this season.
Click to expand...


Way, way too early in these playoffs to be quoting the 0-6 season Ranger stat. Rangers aren't there yet, as they are still involved in a balls-to-the-wall playoff with the Sens. If, the Rangers beat the Sens, then they get to play the winner of the Bruins/Caps matchup, which is a similar balls-to-the-wall match, for the privilege of meeting the Flyers who'll get either the Devils or/Panthers and are sure to outclass either team.
Rangers/flyers season stat almost means next to nothing at this juncture.
Hell, even 'House' doesn't bring that stat up!


----------



## Toro

B. Kidd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro still tryin' to pick this years playoffs.
> And leaving the Flyers out! (and he's a Canadian............go figure?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I don't ever bet money on sports.
> 
> Flyer's ain't gonna win playing defense like that.  They're going to have to get a whole lot better.
> 
> Plus, they were 0-6 against the Rangers this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way, way too early in these playoffs to be quoting the 0-6 season Ranger stat. Rangers aren't there yet, as they are still involved in a balls-to-the-wall playoff with the Sens. If, the Rangers beat the Sens, then they get to play the winner of the Bruins/Caps matchup, which is a similar balls-to-the-wall match, for the privilege of meeting the Flyers who'll get either the Devils or/Panthers and are sure to outclass either team.
> Rangers/flyers season stat almost means next to nothing at this juncture.
> Hell, even 'House' doesn't bring that stat up!
Click to expand...


The Rangers cannot play the Bruins until the Conference final.  In hockey, there are no fixed brackets.  The highest ranked team in the standings plays the lowest ranked team regardless of who played whom in the prior round.  So if Boston and New York win, Philadelphia will play the Rangers if the the Panthers beat the Devils.  If the Devils win, the Flyers play Boston.  That's the way it has always been in the Stanley Cup playoffs, or at least it has been for decades.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

For all those capitals and bruins fans....a montage just for us all 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye6Fr9y0JvM]Boston Bruins vs. Washington Capitals Game 7 Opening Montage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

another OT

all 7 games will be decided by 1 goal

wow


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Article 15

It sucks to be right sometimes.


----------



## Si modo

Round Two, Baby!!!!!

If it can't be my Wings, I LOVE the Caps!

CAPS!!!!!


----------



## Valerie

Si modo said:


> Round Two, Baby!!!!!
> 
> If it can't be my Wings, I LOVE the Caps!
> 
> CAPS!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Suck it Deuche 15.

[youtube]w0Bw-mW34HM[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie

Si modo said:


> Round Two, Baby!!!!!
> 
> If it can't be my Wings, I LOVE the Caps!
> 
> CAPS!!!!!






Good game...great series.   Best of luck to the caps!    (you bastards!)


----------



## Paulie

Toro said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I don't ever bet money on sports.
> 
> Flyer's ain't gonna win playing defense like that.  They're going to have to get a whole lot better.
> 
> Plus, they were 0-6 against the Rangers this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way, way too early in these playoffs to be quoting the 0-6 season Ranger stat. Rangers aren't there yet, as they are still involved in a balls-to-the-wall playoff with the Sens. If, the Rangers beat the Sens, then they get to play the winner of the Bruins/Caps matchup, which is a similar balls-to-the-wall match, for the privilege of meeting the Flyers who'll get either the Devils or/Panthers and are sure to outclass either team.
> Rangers/flyers season stat almost means next to nothing at this juncture.
> Hell, even 'House' doesn't bring that stat up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rangers cannot play the Bruins until the Conference final.  In hockey, there are no fixed brackets.  The highest ranked team in the standings plays the lowest ranked team regardless of who played whom in the prior round.  So if Boston and New York win, Philadelphia will play the Rangers if the the Panthers beat the Devils.  If the Devils win, the Flyers play Boston.  That's the way it has always been in the Stanley Cup playoffs, or at least it has been for decades.
Click to expand...

That's the way it works in all 4 sports, but in MLB you won't play a team from your own division in the first round, regardless of regular season standings.


----------



## bobcollum

Okay it burns a little, however last years memories soothe the sting a bit, and the Bruins are that much closer to having Dougie Hamilton manning the blue line...so the future is looking good.

After last year I didn't think my body could take another run to the finals anyway. That shit is a wild ride.


----------



## FJO

I started to have doubts about hockey in 1974 when the Philadelphia Bullies 'won' the Stanley Cup by the sheer force of being bullies.

My suspicions confirmed I discarded hockey on the ash heap of sports when the same bullies 'won' again in 1975.

Haven't watched and have not been interested in hockey ever since. WWE is more honest and genuine.


----------



## Zander

Si modo said:


> Round Two, Baby!!!!!
> 
> If it can't be my Wings, I LOVE the Caps!
> 
> CAPS!!!!!



Congratulations Si- the Caps earned it. Great series!


----------



## Paulie

Claude Giroux made Cindy Criesby his BITCH!


----------



## Toro

Paulie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way, way too early in these playoffs to be quoting the 0-6 season Ranger stat. Rangers aren't there yet, as they are still involved in a balls-to-the-wall playoff with the Sens. If, the Rangers beat the Sens, then they get to play the winner of the Bruins/Caps matchup, which is a similar balls-to-the-wall match, for the privilege of meeting the Flyers who'll get either the Devils or/Panthers and are sure to outclass either team.
> Rangers/flyers season stat almost means next to nothing at this juncture.
> Hell, even 'House' doesn't bring that stat up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rangers cannot play the Bruins until the Conference final.  In hockey, there are no fixed brackets.  The highest ranked team in the standings plays the lowest ranked team regardless of who played whom in the prior round.  So if Boston and New York win, Philadelphia will play the Rangers if the the Panthers beat the Devils.  If the Devils win, the Flyers play Boston.  That's the way it has always been in the Stanley Cup playoffs, or at least it has been for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the way it works in all 4 sports, but in MLB you won't play a team from your own division in the first round, regardless of regular season standings.
Click to expand...


That's not how it works in the NBA.  In the NBA, teams are slotted in brackets and then play whomever is next in the bracket.  So if 8 beats 1, 5 beats 4, 2 beats 7 and 3 beats 6, 5 will play 8 and 2 will play 3.  In hockey, 2 would play 8 and 3 would play 5.


----------



## bugs

Let's Go Devil's!!!!!!!!!  (i love game 7's!)


----------



## Dr.House

Lets Go Rangers!


----------



## Dr.House

*Hell Yeah!*


----------



## Dr.House

No Canadian team survived to round two...


----------



## Paulie

Toro said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rangers cannot play the Bruins until the Conference final.  In hockey, there are no fixed brackets.  The highest ranked team in the standings plays the lowest ranked team regardless of who played whom in the prior round.  So if Boston and New York win, Philadelphia will play the Rangers if the the Panthers beat the Devils.  If the Devils win, the Flyers play Boston.  That's the way it has always been in the Stanley Cup playoffs, or at least it has been for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way it works in all 4 sports, but in MLB you won't play a team from your own division in the first round, regardless of regular season standings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it works in the NBA.  In the NBA, teams are slotted in brackets and then play whomever is next in the bracket.  So if 8 beats 1, 5 beats 4, 2 beats 7 and 3 beats 6, 5 will play 8 and 2 will play 3.  In hockey, 2 would play 8 and 3 would play 5.
Click to expand...


Shows you how much of a basketball fan I am.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dr.House said:


> No Canadian team survived to round two...



Only 2 of 7 even made it into the playoffs.


----------



## Article 15

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Suck it Deuche 15.



I can only assume this is directed at me.

I was in the Garden crowd three years ago for a game 7 when Scott Walker ended our season in overtime.  After winning The Cup last year this loss just doesn't hurt anywhere near as bad as that one did.

We have a young core that's signed, a budding superstar, and a stud defenseman coming up to the big club next season.

Our future is bright while yours is paved with irrelevance.

The correct spelling is "douche", by the way.


----------



## Article 15

Si modo said:


> Round Two, Baby!!!!!
> 
> If it can't be my Wings, I LOVE the Caps!
> 
> CAPS!!!!!



The Caps deserved to win that series.  The Bruins just lacked intensity and Washington clearly wanted it more than they did.


----------



## Toro

Article 15 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suck it Deuche 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only assume this is directed at me.
> 
> I was in the Garden crowd three years ago for a game 7 when Scott Walker ended our season in overtime.  After winning The Cup last year this loss just doesn't hurt anywhere near as bad as that one did.
> 
> We have a young core that's signed, a budding superstar, and a stud defenseman coming up to the big club next season.
> 
> Our future is bright while yours is paved with irrelevance.
> 
> The correct spelling is "douche", by the way.
Click to expand...


Maybe he thinks you're German. 

???


----------



## Si modo

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Round Two, Baby!!!!!
> 
> If it can't be my Wings, I LOVE the Caps!
> 
> CAPS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Caps deserved to win that series.  The Bruins just lacked intensity and Washington clearly wanted it more than they did.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  It really could have gone any way.  But, great to watch because we never knew!


----------



## Toro

So, somewhere I read that over the past many, many years - I can't remember how many exactly - the Stanley Cup winner has come from the top 10 point getters during the season.

If form continues to hold, then one of these teams will win the Stanley Cup - NY Rangers, St Louis, Nashville, Philadelphia or New Jersey.

I'm predicting a Rangers-Nashville final.

Which means it will almost certainly be two other teams.


----------



## zonly1

wf kings vs phoenix


----------



## Montrovant

I was just getting ready to post and say Bryzgalov is looking much better when the Devils score the tying goal.  

Still, the goaltending in this series is starting better than the Philly/Pitt series.  It's been a pretty good game so far.

Is Quick going to carry the Kings to the cup?  He's been fantastic so far.

Rinne gave up more goals in the first game than he did again Detroit in any of their games.  Was it an off game, maybe too much time off?  Smith did a great job keeping the Yotes in the game in the third and OT, but he DID give up 3 goals, so it's not as though he was impossible to get past.  And why does Phoenix have to take every game to OT?  I'm not complaining, but it must really suck for the fans and the endurance of the players. 

It's a good thing I pay little attention to the NFL draft, otherwise I'd be annoyed that it overlaps with the NHL playoffs.


----------



## Toro

I'm at MSG. Go Rangers and/or Caps!


----------



## Zander

Kings score 30 seconds into game 2 !!  St Louis is digging themselves a deep hole....


----------



## Zander

Make that 2-0 with 5 to go in the first. Kings are for real!


----------



## Zander

Holy shit...now 3-0 with about a minute to go in the first period. This is a freaking blow out!!!


----------



## Zander

OMFG!!! another goal!!!  now 4-0 after 1 period. what an embarrassment!  
Blues...great name for this team......


----------



## Montrovant

Wow.  Just wow.

I don't think I've seen the Kings in the playoffs yet, and I've got to say, I'm turning into a believer.  Some great individual plays on offense, superb PK, a good killer instinct to get those 2 goals at the end of the period....total dominance.  With the high level Quick is playing at, this team looks destined to make it to the Cup finals.


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> Wow.  Just wow.
> 
> I don't think I've seen the Kings in the playoffs yet, and I've got to say, I'm turning into a believer.  Some great individual plays on offense, superb PK, a good killer instinct to get those 2 goals at the end of the period....total dominance.  With the high level Quick is playing at, this team looks destined to make it to the Cup finals.



They are fired up! Blues score a goal? 30 seconds later the Kings score! 5-1 ...so far....


----------



## Zander

The Kings kicked ass tonight and dominated every aspect of the game.  The Blues were blanked all night on the power play and were getting quite chippy towards the end. Saw quite a few cheap shots and penalties in the 3rd period.   Ken Hitchcock looked like a beat puppy all night....

My hat is off to Daryl Sutter and Kings- ....they are up 2-0 and heading back home....Looks like their dismantling of Vancouver was no fluke!!


----------



## sealybobo

Zander said:


> The Kings kicked ass tonight and dominated every aspect of the game.  The Blues were blanked all night on the power play and were getting quite chippy towards the end. Saw quite a few cheap shots and penalties in the 3rd period.   Ken Hitchcock looked like a beat puppy all night....
> 
> My hat is off to Daryl Sutter and Kings- ....they are up 2-0 and heading back home....Looks like their dismantling of Vancouver was no fluke!!



How come Detroit calls itself Hockeytown but the minute the Redwings get knocked out of the playoffs you don't see any bars playing any hockey games anymore, no one knows who's still in it.  I bet you none of them can name 3 players on any other team other than the Redwings.  There are a lot of us in Detroit who laugh at these people when the Wings get knocked out because they get so heartbroken.  But Hockeytown?  Come on.  What a joke.  

I also love it because anytime I win free tickets, I go down to the stadium and I find scalpers that will pay $100 per ticket.  I can't believe the fans are so crazy they pay $100 to see a stupid fucking hockey game.  

Or any game.  I take the money back home and watch on tv.  Not hockey though.  I hate hockey.


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kings kicked ass tonight and dominated every aspect of the game.  The Blues were blanked all night on the power play and were getting quite chippy towards the end. Saw quite a few cheap shots and penalties in the 3rd period.   Ken Hitchcock looked like a beat puppy all night....
> 
> My hat is off to Daryl Sutter and Kings- ....they are up 2-0 and heading back home....Looks like their dismantling of Vancouver was no fluke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come Detroit calls itself Hockeytown but the minute the Redwings get knocked out of the playoffs you don't see any bars playing any hockey games anymore, no one knows who's still in it.  I bet you none of them can name 3 players on any other team other than the Redwings.  There are a lot of us in Detroit who laugh at these people when the Wings get knocked out because they get so heartbroken.  But Hockeytown?  Come on.  What a joke.
> 
> I also love it because anytime I win free tickets, I go down to the stadium and I find scalpers that will pay $100 per ticket.  I can't believe the fans are so crazy they pay $100 to see a stupid fucking hockey game.
> 
> Or any game.  I take the money back home and watch on tv.  Not hockey though.  I hate hockey.
Click to expand...


If you hate hockey, why on earth would you click on the NHL Playoffs thread?


----------



## Si modo

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kings kicked ass tonight and dominated every aspect of the game.  The Blues were blanked all night on the power play and were getting quite chippy towards the end. Saw quite a few cheap shots and penalties in the 3rd period.   Ken Hitchcock looked like a beat puppy all night....
> 
> My hat is off to Daryl Sutter and Kings- ....they are up 2-0 and heading back home....Looks like their dismantling of Vancouver was no fluke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come Detroit calls itself Hockeytown but the minute the Redwings get knocked out of the playoffs you don't see any bars playing any hockey games anymore, no one knows who's still in it.  I bet you none of them can name 3 players on any other team other than the Redwings.  There are a lot of us in Detroit who laugh at these people when the Wings get knocked out because they get so heartbroken.  But Hockeytown?  Come on.  What a joke.
> 
> I also love it because anytime I win free tickets, I go down to the stadium and I find scalpers that will pay $100 per ticket.  I can't believe the fans are so crazy they pay $100 to see a stupid fucking hockey game.
> 
> Or any game.  I take the money back home and watch on tv.  Not hockey though.  I hate hockey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you hate hockey, why on earth would you click on the NHL Playoffs thread?
Click to expand...

  Too many folks are having a nice time discussing this and not paying attention to him.  (And, my gawd, the unmitigated gall of the participants not being partisan, too.)

The Caps were awesome tonight, tying the series.  The Rangers fans were pretty stoked up, too, and it didn't faze the Caps.


----------



## Montrovant

Si modo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come Detroit calls itself Hockeytown but the minute the Redwings get knocked out of the playoffs you don't see any bars playing any hockey games anymore, no one knows who's still in it.  I bet you none of them can name 3 players on any other team other than the Redwings.  There are a lot of us in Detroit who laugh at these people when the Wings get knocked out because they get so heartbroken.  But Hockeytown?  Come on.  What a joke.
> 
> I also love it because anytime I win free tickets, I go down to the stadium and I find scalpers that will pay $100 per ticket.  I can't believe the fans are so crazy they pay $100 to see a stupid fucking hockey game.
> 
> Or any game.  I take the money back home and watch on tv.  Not hockey though.  I hate hockey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate hockey, why on earth would you click on the NHL Playoffs thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many folks are having a nice time discussing this and not paying attention to him.  (And, my gawd, the unmitigated gall of the participants not being partisan, too.)
> 
> The Caps were awesome tonight, tying the series.  The Rangers fans were pretty stoked up, too, and it didn't faze the Caps.
Click to expand...


That's shaping up to be yet another close series.  There's been a LOT of really close games so far this year, it's great!  Even the Wings series, which of course sucked because they lost, was a good series because the games were so tightly contested.  And the Coyotes!  They are trying to set the record for most OT games in one year, if they haven't already!

A lot of good hockey, and kudos to NBC for broadcasting all the games on their various channels.  I don't get NBCSN or NHL Network, but having games on CNBC has been great!


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kings kicked ass tonight and dominated every aspect of the game.  The Blues were blanked all night on the power play and were getting quite chippy towards the end. Saw quite a few cheap shots and penalties in the 3rd period.   Ken Hitchcock looked like a beat puppy all night....
> 
> My hat is off to Daryl Sutter and Kings- ....they are up 2-0 and heading back home....Looks like their dismantling of Vancouver was no fluke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come Detroit calls itself Hockeytown but the minute the Redwings get knocked out of the playoffs you don't see any bars playing any hockey games anymore, no one knows who's still in it.  I bet you none of them can name 3 players on any other team other than the Redwings.  There are a lot of us in Detroit who laugh at these people when the Wings get knocked out because they get so heartbroken.  But Hockeytown?  Come on.  What a joke.
> 
> I also love it because anytime I win free tickets, I go down to the stadium and I find scalpers that will pay $100 per ticket.  I can't believe the fans are so crazy they pay $100 to see a stupid fucking hockey game.
> 
> Or any game.  I take the money back home and watch on tv.  Not hockey though.  I hate hockey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you hate hockey, why on earth would you click on the NHL Playoffs thread?
Click to expand...


I was asking you guys about Detroit fans.  Don't you think its a joke they call themselves Hockeytown when they only follow if/when the RedWings are good, and still in it.  Once they are out, so is Hockeytown.


----------



## Valerie

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come Detroit calls itself Hockeytown but the minute the Redwings get knocked out of the playoffs you don't see any bars playing any hockey games anymore, no one knows who's still in it.  I bet you none of them can name 3 players on any other team other than the Redwings.  There are a lot of us in Detroit who laugh at these people when the Wings get knocked out because they get so heartbroken.  But Hockeytown?  Come on.  What a joke.
> 
> I also love it because anytime I win free tickets, I go down to the stadium and I find scalpers that will pay $100 per ticket.  I can't believe the fans are so crazy they pay $100 to see a stupid fucking hockey game.
> 
> Or any game.  I take the money back home and watch on tv.  Not hockey though.  I hate hockey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate hockey, why on earth would you click on the NHL Playoffs thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was asking you guys about Detroit fans.  Don't you think* its a joke they call themselves Hockeytown* when they only follow if/when the RedWings are good, and still in it.  Once they are out, so is Hockeytown.
Click to expand...




Face it Sillyboob, _you_ are a joke...


----------



## Valerie

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kings kicked ass tonight and dominated every aspect of the game.  The Blues were blanked all night on the power play and were getting quite chippy towards the end. Saw quite a few cheap shots and penalties in the 3rd period.   Ken Hitchcock looked like a beat puppy all night....
> 
> My hat is off to Daryl Sutter and Kings- ....they are up 2-0 and heading back home....Looks like their dismantling of Vancouver was no fluke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come Detroit calls itself Hockeytown but the minute the Redwings get knocked out of the playoffs you don't see any bars playing any hockey games anymore, no one knows who's still in it.  I bet you none of them can name 3 players on any other team other than the Redwings.  There are a lot of us in Detroit who laugh at these people when the Wings get knocked out because they get so heartbroken.  But Hockeytown?  Come on.  What a joke.
> 
> I also love it because anytime I win free tickets, I go down to the stadium and I find scalpers that will pay $100 per ticket.  I can't believe the fans are so crazy they pay $100 to see a stupid fucking hockey game.
> 
> Or any game.  I take the money back home and watch on tv.  Not hockey though.  I hate hockey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you hate hockey, why on earth would you click on the NHL Playoffs thread?
Click to expand...





Sillyboob's mind is _filled_ with opinions on matters beyond his comprehension...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Zander said:


> Make that 2-0 with 5 to go in the first. Kings are for real!



Kings (and Stars) are my team. I actually live closer to the Ducks, but I rooted against them in their first Stanley Cup b/c that's when Disney owned them. But I kind of liked them when they won some time later. But I grew up on the Kings (Gretzky era) and I was in Dallas when the Modano era was hot, so I adopted them too.

The Kings have been pretty blah for a long time. We hadn't even won a playoff series for 11 years or something. Last year, was the first signs of life we'd shown for a while. Even then, we still seemed to be in above our heads.

When we went up 4-0 I couldn't help but think of our playoff game against San Jose where we were up 5-0 and we lost 6-5 lol. But we're a more experienced team that knows how to close out games. 

Now we're up 2-0 going home like we were with Vancouver. It feels pretty good.


----------



## Paulie

Death, Taxes, the Flyers have goaltending issues.


----------



## Zander

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 2-0 with 5 to go in the first. Kings are for real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kings (and Stars) are my team. I actually live closer to the Ducks, but I rooted against them in their first Stanley Cup b/c that's when Disney owned them. But I kind of liked them when they won some time later. But I grew up on the Kings (Gretzky era) and I was in Dallas when the Modano era was hot, so I adopted them too.
> 
> The Kings have been pretty blah for a long time. We hadn't even won a playoff series for 11 years or something. Last year, was the first signs of life we'd shown for a while. Even then, we still seemed to be in above our heads.
> 
> When we went up 4-0 I couldn't help but think of our playoff game against San Jose where we were up 5-0 and we lost 6-5 lol. But we're a more experienced team that knows how to close out games.
> 
> Now we're up 2-0 going home like we were with Vancouver. It feels pretty good.
Click to expand...


I am a Kings fan too. I was at the playoff game against the Sharks last year. I felt all of the air leave the balloon after that one..it was a real heart breaker. I think they've come a long way since then. The scratched and clawed their way into the playoffs barely qualifying for the #8 seed and they are loaded with confidence after crushing Vancouver. I think they will win this series against the Blues and can easily beat Phoenix.  

PS- here's some photo's I took at that playoff game last year....

First goal!! 









We got this....





Oh shit.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UUGH!!!!


----------



## Montrovant

I think I have to root for Phoenix in this series.....I just can't stand the Nashville home uniforms.  So ugly!


----------



## Si modo

Ugh.  Three overtimes and the Caps lost.  So, 2-1 in the series, Rangers.

That's a loooooooong game they played - four hours.


----------



## Dr.House

Nice win, blueshirts!...

Gabby gets the 3OT winner!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dr.House said:


> Nice win, blueshirts!...
> 
> Gabby gets the 3OT winner!



Go RANGERS...now i'm rooting for your team


----------



## Si modo

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win, blueshirts!...
> 
> Gabby gets the 3OT winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go RANGERS...now i'm rooting for your team
Click to expand...

Negged!


----------



## Zander

The LA Kings are on a roll!!! Time to break out the broom?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> I think I have to root for Phoenix in this series.....I just can't stand the Nashville home uniforms.  So ugly!



There's no excuse for their uniforms. They're tacky even by 70's and 80's standards.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Predators lost 1-0 at home and knowing they had to score after going down a goal early. That's just no heart anyways.


----------



## Toro

Looks like its going to be an LA / Phoenix series.

I do not know anyone who saw that coming.


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 2-0 with 5 to go in the first. Kings are for real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kings (and Stars) are my team. I actually live closer to the Ducks, but I rooted against them in their first Stanley Cup b/c that's when Disney owned them. But I kind of liked them when they won some time later. But I grew up on the Kings (Gretzky era) and I was in Dallas when the Modano era was hot, so I adopted them too.
> 
> The Kings have been pretty blah for a long time. We hadn't even won a playoff series for 11 years or something. Last year, was the first signs of life we'd shown for a while. Even then, we still seemed to be in above our heads.
> 
> When we went up 4-0 I couldn't help but think of our playoff game against San Jose where we were up 5-0 and we lost 6-5 lol. But we're a more experienced team that knows how to close out games.
> 
> Now we're up 2-0 going home like we were with Vancouver. It feels pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a Kings fan too. I was at the playoff game against the Sharks last year. I felt all of the air leave the balloon after that one..it was a real heart breaker. I think they've come a long way since then. The scratched and clawed their way into the playoffs barely qualifying for the #8 seed and they are loaded with confidence after crushing Vancouver. I think they will win this series against the Blues and can easily beat Phoenix.
> 
> PS- here's some photo's I took at that playoff game last year....
> 
> First goal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUGH!!!!
Click to expand...


Cool!

I went to the Rangers / Caps game last Tuesday.  It was a blast.  Rangers fans are awesome.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Looks like its going to be an LA / Phoenix series.
> 
> I do not know anyone who saw that coming.



I certainly didn't. I went to 6 Kings games this year at Staples- they always played well, but not like this. This is a whole different team- really energized. Sutter has done a great job....


----------



## Zander

A clean sweep!!! LA KINGS!!! 






First #8 seed in NHL history to knock off the 1 and 2 seeds in the playoffs. Sweet!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its going to be an LA / Phoenix series.
> 
> I do not know anyone who saw that coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly didn't. I went to 6 Kings games this year at Staples- they always played well, but not like this. This is a whole different team- really energized. Sutter has done a great job....
Click to expand...


Coyotes haven't won yet and hopefully the Predators take them 6 or 7 games while the Kings rest and heal.


----------



## Dr.House

Wow....  What an OT win for the Blueshirts!


----------



## zonly1

kings and yotes...good match up on the goalies but kings should pull this out in 6
yotes can't match the physicality department


----------



## zonly1

Zander said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 2-0 with 5 to go in the first. Kings are for real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kings (and Stars) are my team. I actually live closer to the Ducks, but I rooted against them in their first Stanley Cup b/c that's when Disney owned them. But I kind of liked them when they won some time later. But I grew up on the Kings (Gretzky era) and I was in Dallas when the Modano era was hot, so I adopted them too.
> 
> The Kings have been pretty blah for a long time. We hadn't even won a playoff series for 11 years or something. Last year, was the first signs of life we'd shown for a while. Even then, we still seemed to be in above our heads.
> 
> When we went up 4-0 I couldn't help but think of our playoff game against San Jose where we were up 5-0 and we lost 6-5 lol. But we're a more experienced team that knows how to close out games.
> 
> Now we're up 2-0 going home like we were with Vancouver. It feels pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a Kings fan too. I was at the playoff game against the Sharks last year. I felt all of the air leave the balloon after that one..it was a real heart breaker. I think they've come a long way since then. The scratched and clawed their way into the playoffs barely qualifying for the #8 seed and they are loaded with confidence after crushing Vancouver. I think they will win this series against the Blues and can easily beat Phoenix.
> 
> PS- here's some photo's I took at that playoff game last year....
> 
> First goal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUGH!!!!
Click to expand...

awesome comeback


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

zonly1 said:


> kings and yotes...good match up on the goalies but kings should pull this out in 6
> yotes can't match the physicality department



If the Kings win Game 1 then the Coyotes will be in trouble. They've going on momentum. They haven't had to face adversity whereas the Kings have dominated two straight series against much better teams while starting on the road.


----------



## zonly1

TheGreatGatsby said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kings and yotes...good match up on the goalies but kings should pull this out in 6
> yotes can't match the physicality department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Kings win Game 1 then the Coyotes will be in trouble. They've going on momentum. They haven't had to face adversity whereas the Kings have dominated two straight series against much better teams while starting on the road.
Click to expand...


edit to add, Kings beat the best team in a sweep.


----------



## Toro

The parallels to 94 for the Rangers are interesting. Assuming they beat the Caps, they will play the Devils in the Conference Finals, then, if they beat the Devils, face an upstart team from the West no one was expecting to be there.


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win, blueshirts!...
> 
> Gabby gets the 3OT winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go RANGERS...now i'm rooting for your team
Click to expand...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win, blueshirts!...
> 
> Gabby gets the 3OT winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go RANGERS...now i'm rooting for your team
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Well I want to see Washington lose so i'm rooting for the rangers........then they will lose to LA unless somehow LA blows the conference final.


----------



## Dr.House

*Rangers Win!*

Bring on the Devils...


----------



## Toro

The NHL brass is crossing their fingers for a Rangers-Kings final.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> The NHL brass is crossing their fingers for a Rangers-Kings final.



Probably. At least, they don't rig games like the NBA though.

I personally think it sucks that the Capitals lost. I wanted to see Ovekin get to a championship. It'd have been fun to watch Obama jump that bandwagon too.


----------



## Euro

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NHL brass is crossing their fingers for a Rangers-Kings final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. At least, they don't rig games like the NBA though.
> 
> I personally think it sucks that the Capitals lost. I wanted to see Ovekin get to a championship. It'd have been fun to watch Obama jump that bandwagon too.
Click to expand...


Well, you can see him(ovechkin) become world champion now.. Ovechkin is now tranfering to play the finals in WC. Both Semin and Ovechkin will strengthen Russia. Backstrom comes in for Sweden now when capitals are out. The swedes look more eager to play wc at home than stanley cup, at least they say so.


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> The NHL brass is crossing their fingers for a Rangers-Kings final.



Agree. If the Devils continue to skate (yes, I said SKATE...damn they were fast and finessed in the skating department against the Flyers..........hell it seemed they were telepathic as to where the puck was going they skated so welll!!!), the Rangers are in trouble and the NHL brass needs to keep their fingers crossed, along with 'House'.
It's gonna be a Devils-Kings finals............fer' sure!


----------



## B. Kidd

Dr.House said:


> *Rangers Win!*
> 
> Bring on the Devils...




Be careful what you wish for...........be very careful.


----------



## Dr.House

B. Kidd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NHL brass is crossing their fingers for a Rangers-Kings final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. If the Devils continue to skate (yes, I said SKATE...damn they were fast and finessed in the skating department against the Flyers..........hell it seemed they were telepathic as to where the puck was going they skated so welll!!!), the Rangers are in trouble and the NHL brass needs to keep their fingers crossed, along with 'House'.
> It's gonna be a Devils-Kings finals............fer' sure!
Click to expand...


Flyers had no defense...  Rangers hustle for the loose pucks block shots from everywhere...   Hagelin and Kreider can out skate anyone from Jersey...

King Henrik will be the wall he's always been...

Looking like the brass will get their wish....


----------



## Toro

Euro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NHL brass is crossing their fingers for a Rangers-Kings final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. At least, they don't rig games like the NBA though.
> 
> I personally think it sucks that the Capitals lost. I wanted to see Ovekin get to a championship. It'd have been fun to watch Obama jump that bandwagon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can see him(ovechkin) become world champion now.. Ovechkin is now tranfering to play the finals in WC. Both Semin and Ovechkin will strengthen Russia. Backstrom comes in for Sweden now when capitals are out. The swedes look more eager to play wc at home than stanley cup, at least they say so.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^
See my post near the beginning of the thread why it's better to have North Americans on NHL teams than Europeans.


----------



## Euro

Toro said:


> Euro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. At least, they don't rig games like the NBA though.
> 
> I personally think it sucks that the Capitals lost. I wanted to see Ovekin get to a championship. It'd have been fun to watch Obama jump that bandwagon too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see him(ovechkin) become world champion now.. Ovechkin is now tranfering to play the finals in WC. Both Semin and Ovechkin will strengthen Russia. Backstrom comes in for Sweden now when capitals are out. The swedes look more eager to play wc at home than stanley cup, at least they say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> See my post near the beginning of the thread why it's better to have North Americans on NHL teams than Europeans.
Click to expand...


The stanley cup is very time consuming, when they play 7 matches in the 1/8 finals, 7 matches in the quarter final etc.If youd made the stanley cup more compact with 3 matches instead of 7 each they could have finished in may and ready for WC.

World cup is very important this year, since it also is qualification for the olympics2014. USA also has a good team this year to secure qualification for the olympics2014.


----------



## Toro

Euro said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see him(ovechkin) become world champion now.. Ovechkin is now tranfering to play the finals in WC. Both Semin and Ovechkin will strengthen Russia. Backstrom comes in for Sweden now when capitals are out. The swedes look more eager to play wc at home than stanley cup, at least they say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> See my post near the beginning of the thread why it's better to have North Americans on NHL teams than Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stanley cup is very time consuming, when they play 7 matches in the 1/8 finals, 7 matches in the quarter final etc.If youd made the stanley cup more compact with 3 matches instead of 7 each they could have finished in may and ready for WC.
> 
> World cup is very important this year, since it also is qualification for the olympics2014. USA also has a good team this year to secure qualification for the olympics2014.
Click to expand...


We don't really care about the World Championships.  It's an interesting sideshow but it doesn't really matter.  It's kind of like the Europa Cup of hockey.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kings become the first team in playoff history to win their first six road games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NHL brass is crossing their fingers for a Rangers-Kings final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. At least, they don't rig games like the NBA though.
> 
> I personally think it sucks that the Capitals lost. I wanted to see Ovekin get to a championship. It'd have been fun to watch Obama jump that bandwagon too.
Click to expand...


I just saw that that f'ing ass deuche troll article 15  gave me a neg for this saying, "keep your politics out of the sports forum, jackass"

BITE ME YOU ASS LICKING **** TROLL. I'm going to list my sports relating opinions in a sports forum you f'ing moron.


----------



## Article 15

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NHL brass is crossing their fingers for a Rangers-Kings final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. At least, they don't rig games like the NBA though.
> 
> I personally think it sucks that the Capitals lost. I wanted to see Ovekin get to a championship. It'd have been fun to watch Obama jump that bandwagon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw that that f'ing ass deuche troll article 15  gave me a neg for this saying, "keep your politics out of the sports forum, jackass"
> 
> BITE ME YOU ASS LICKING **** TROLL. I'm going to list my sports relating opinions in a sports forum you f'ing moron.
Click to expand...


You got another coming for whining about it now.


----------



## Zander

The LA Kings continue their road Dominance!!! 

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Dr.House

Zander said:


> The LA Kings continue their road Dominance!!!
> 
> Wow, just wow.



Maybe Pheonix should just shoot on net from the red line all the time....


----------



## Zander

Phoenix is in the same hole that Vancouver and St Louis found themselves in......


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. At least, they don't rig games like the NBA though.
> 
> I personally think it sucks that the Capitals lost. I wanted to see Ovekin get to a championship. It'd have been fun to watch Obama jump that bandwagon too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that that f'ing ass deuche troll article 15  gave me a neg for this saying, "keep your politics out of the sports forum, jackass"
> 
> BITE ME YOU ASS LICKING **** TROLL. I'm going to list my sports relating opinions in a sports forum you f'ing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got another coming for whining about it now.
Click to expand...


You're an f'ing 10 year-old. Run along and play and let the grown ups talk.


----------



## Article 15

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that that f'ing ass deuche troll article 15  gave me a neg for this saying, "keep your politics out of the sports forum, jackass"
> 
> BITE ME YOU ASS LICKING **** TROLL. I'm going to list my sports relating opinions in a sports forum you f'ing moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got another coming for whining about it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an f'ing 10 year-old. Run along and play and let the grown ups talk.
Click to expand...


Says the "BITE ME YOU ASS LICKING **** TROLL" guy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

And back to hockey if you're done trolling.


----------



## Toro

Rangers up 1-0.


----------



## Dr.House

3-0 final...

King Henrik....


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Toro

The Kings are up 2-0 against Phoenix in the second period.

Hockey is a weird game sometimes.  On the one hand, I like its unpredictability.  On the other hand, when the 8th ranked team in the conference wins 10 out of 11 playoff games, I think "WTF is the point of an 82 game regular season?"  It makes the regular season a complete joke.

Oh well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Yea, but the Kings had a great road record and only 2 pts separated them from the three seed. It makes a great headline though.

3-0 Kings after 2.


----------



## Zander

Kings do it again!! Up 3-0 in series against Phoenix. WOOHOO!!!!

1 more win = Stanley Cup Series!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Damn. The Kings game slipped my mind. I'm glad they won. How'd it look compared to the first two games of the series? Is there a channel/site showing the replay?


----------



## Zander

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Damn. The Kings game slipped my mind. I'm glad they won. How'd it look compared to the first two games of the series? Is there a channel/site showing the replay?



The looked very sharp and managed to rattle Phoenix into making some very bad mistakes.  Quick is still in the zone and only allowed 1 goal...
This series looks like another sweep to me. I don't see anyone stopping this team right now....especially not the robotic offense of Phoenix.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Yea. I watched the game on replay. Smith was locked in but the rest of the Coyotes looked rather unimpressive. Hopefully the Kings finish them in Game 4 before they can get their mojo back.


----------



## B. Kidd

Devils-Rangers series tied 1 apiece. 0-0 late in the 2nd period in game 3.

Is there a Dr. in da' house?


----------



## Dr.House

B. Kidd said:


> Devils-Rangers series tied 1 apiece. 0-0 late in the 2nd period in game 3.
> 
> Is there a Dr. in da' house?



Right here....

Rangers up 2-1...

King Henrik get's another shutout...

Home ice back to NY...

Great afternoon!  I'll celebrate with a homebrew and a cigar now...


----------



## del

stick a fork in the rangers


----------



## Dr.House

no


----------



## del

Dr.House said:


> no





only 46 years until they're due again. 

what kind of moron punches a goalie?

they're toast


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And the Kings remain undefeated on the road and they head to the Stanley Cup Finals.


----------



## Zander

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And the Kings remain undefeated on the road and they head to the Stanley Cup Finals.



AWESOME!!!!

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Dr.House

del said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 46 years until they're due again.
> 
> what kind of moron punches a goalie?
> 
> they're toast
Click to expand...


Tissue?


----------



## del

Dr.House said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 46 years until they're due again.
> 
> what kind of moron punches a goalie?
> 
> they're toast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...


Devils thwart Rangers' rally, take 3-2 series lead - NYPOST.com

i'm good, thanks


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Darn - I forgot to watch Game 5. At least I got a good workout in so maybe it's just as well. I can't believe the Rangers lost Game 5 at the Garden though. I wonder if they've came unhinged. The lost their composure in Game 4.

I think an LA-NY series would be much bigger for hockey; but I'm glad that it's not like the NBA in which the refs cheat for outcomes.

Gonna go find the Game 5 highlights now and watch them.


----------



## Article 15

Marty Brodeur shows Lundqvist and the Rangers what a real champion is made of as the Devils win three straight to close out New York in six.

Someone tap on Gaborik's shell and let her know it's over and safe for her to come out now.


----------



## Zander

Kings - Devils should be a good series..... ...especially for the Kings. They are the clear favorites.


----------



## Toro

The last 40 years, the Stanley Cup winner has come from the top 10 in the league standings.  If form holds, New Jersey will win the Stanley Cup.  However, no team has ever knocked off the #1, 2 and 3 seeds either, so ...


----------



## bobcollum

I'll take the Kings, only because they seem absolutely destined to win this year.

However it's impossible to count out NJ, they always seem to surprise you.


----------



## Zander

The kings have won every road game of the playoffs so far.  If that trend continues, and they lose every home game, they will win it in seven.....I think they'll win a few home games....Kings in 6


----------



## Lumpy 1

I'd bet on the Kings...seems like destiny to me..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Personally, I think the Devils have overachieved more than the Kings have. They only had a +19 goal differential in the regular season. Yes, that's better than the +15 for the Kings. But the Kings were the best defensive team in the league. They were trying to win the low scoring games. And the Kings performed much better after the coaching change. And to even get into the playoffs, they were playing playoff hockey for like the last month of the regular season too. I think they're a really tight team at this point.


----------



## Mr.Nick

I have LA in 5.....

LA is a fast paced offensive team with scoring power...

Richards X's out Parise, Carter X's out Kovy....

Brodeur is a top 10 goalie of all time easily (I'd put him in my top 5), if he can win this cup hes up there with Roy, Hasek and Sawchuk etc... But I think the younger Quick will outshine him..

I think 8th seed LA will beat NJ to snot bubbles (in scoring)....

These playoffs have been amazing - all the contenders (including my Hawks) were knocked out early except for the Rangers.

I suppose this one is for the underdogs....


----------



## Mr.Nick

Oh for all you guys/gals who wanna talk hockey...

HFBoards - NHL Message Board and Forum for National Hockey League 

^^ best place online to talk hockey....


----------



## Dr.House

Oh well...   Would have been nice, but the scoring just never came...

Fuck the devils...

Go Kings...


----------



## Zander

LA KINGS!!!!! 

Continue with their ROAD DOMINATION!!!!!!


----------



## Montrovant

I thought the Devils were playing better for more of the game, but they couldn't capitalize on a few opportunities, and you can't let the Kings stay in the game this year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> I thought the Devils were playing better for more of the game, but they couldn't capitalize on a few opportunities, and you can't let the Kings stay in the game this year.



Agreed. Even in the first period when Kings had better tempo, the Devils were the ones getting the better shots still.

All of that said, I wasn't as impressed with the Devils as I was the Canucks or Coyotes. I think the Kings are only going to get better from here.


----------



## Toro

This is getting stupid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> This is getting stupid.



So go away.


----------



## Toro

No I mean the Kings road run is getting stupid. I've never seen anything like it. Even the powerful Canadiens, Islanders and Oilers teams of the 70s and 80s didn't do what the Kings are doing now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> No I mean the Kings road run is getting stupid. I've never seen anything like it. Even the powerful Canadiens, Islanders and Oilers teams of the 70s and 80s didn't do what the Kings are doing now.



Ah.

As much as I'd like to pretend that Kings are that good, they do seem to be on a roll more than anything.

I'm not the most expert hockey fan, but I've seen some better teams before. So they are defying convention.

They seem like they can get better for the upcoming years though.


----------



## Article 15

Toro said:


> No I mean the Kings road run is getting stupid. I've never seen anything like it. Even the powerful Canadiens, Islanders and Oilers teams of the 70s and 80s didn't do what the Kings are doing now.



Yeah, they are going to annihilate the Rangers.

Oh, wait.

Like their coach, the Rangers completely lost their cool, Lundqvist gagged, and Gaborik turtled as they lost in six to New Jersey in the Conference Finals.  

What a waste of such a good regular season.


----------



## Toro

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean the Kings road run is getting stupid. I've never seen anything like it. Even the powerful Canadiens, Islanders and Oilers teams of the 70s and 80s didn't do what the Kings are doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.
> 
> As much as I'd like to pretend that Kings are that good, they do seem to be on a roll more than anything.
> 
> I'm not the most expert hockey fan, but I've seen some better teams before. So they are defying convention.
> 
> They seem like they can get better for the upcoming years though.
Click to expand...


You're correct in that the Kings aren't THAT good but hockey is a funny game in that if a goalie gets hot at the right time, a team could go all the way.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> No I mean the Kings road run is getting stupid. I've never seen anything like it. Even the powerful Canadiens, Islanders and Oilers teams of the 70s and 80s didn't do what the Kings are doing now.



It really has been amazing.  There are better teams, stronger teams, faster teams- but no team has ever gone through the entire playoffs winning every road game- have they?  They are 9-0 so far and they look practically invincible on the road. Hell they've only lost 2 games in the entire playoff run!


----------



## Zander

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean the Kings road run is getting stupid. I've never seen anything like it. Even the powerful Canadiens, Islanders and Oilers teams of the 70s and 80s didn't do what the Kings are doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.
> 
> As much as I'd like to pretend that Kings are that good, they do seem to be on a roll more than anything.
> 
> I'm not the most expert hockey fan, but I've seen some better teams before. So they are defying convention.
> 
> They seem like they can get better for the upcoming years though.
Click to expand...

They are a young team and a very BIG team- they will get better.  If they win the Stanley Cup it will make them more confident and  able to attract better players. Nothing is more attractive to young rich hockey players than WINNING, and of course the dynamic duo of the LA "W's"  (women and weather).


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean the Kings road run is getting stupid. I've never seen anything like it. Even the powerful Canadiens, Islanders and Oilers teams of the 70s and 80s didn't do what the Kings are doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.
> 
> As much as I'd like to pretend that Kings are that good, they do seem to be on a roll more than anything.
> 
> I'm not the most expert hockey fan, but I've seen some better teams before. So they are defying convention.
> 
> They seem like they can get better for the upcoming years though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are a young team and a very BIG team- they will get better.  If they win the Stanley Cup it will make them more confident and  able to attract better players. Nothing is more attractive to young rich hockey players than WINNING, and of course the dynamic duo of the LA "W's"  (women and weather).
Click to expand...


I thought Anaheim would be a power after they won it all a few years ago, too.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.
> 
> As much as I'd like to pretend that Kings are that good, they do seem to be on a roll more than anything.
> 
> I'm not the most expert hockey fan, but I've seen some better teams before. So they are defying convention.
> 
> They seem like they can get better for the upcoming years though.
> 
> 
> 
> They are a young team and a very BIG team- they will get better.  If they win the Stanley Cup it will make them more confident and  able to attract better players. Nothing is more attractive to young rich hockey players than WINNING, and of course the dynamic duo of the LA "W's"  (women and weather).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Anaheim would be a power after they won it all a few years ago, too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that is down behind the "orange Curtain"- not exactly a hot bed of night life and entertainment. They roll up the sidewalks at 8pm weekdays and by 9 on the weekends..... 

In all seriousness, you're right of course, anything can happen and they could be a fluke - just like the Ducks of '07.  But it is fun to imagine Los Angeles with a great Hockey team......I am just enjoying the present moment.


----------



## Article 15

> Hi, you have received -707 reputation points from Dr.House.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> Poor little buthurt pussy... Still sucking Tyler\'s dick? How does it feel to see all your sports teams choke and suck ass?...
> 
> Regards,
> Dr.House



House Gimp seems upset.

Poor guy.

I'm wearing my 2010-2011 Stanley Cup Champions T-Shirt and all of my teams have won a title in the last ten years so I'm getting a real kick out of your comment.



The Rangers CHOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't worry I'm sure you will have plenty of regular season victories to celebrate next season.


----------



## Dr.House

Bwahaha....

Negrep whining in a sports thread...

Love it....!!



Living the past for all it's worth.....  Ardickless15 has Barbara Striesand singing "Memories" in the background...  (Se's his fav, btw)











<celtics version coming soon>....


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Bwahaha....
> 
> Negrep whining in a sports thread...
> 
> Love it....!!



Whining 

Naw you are just too cowardly to have you PMs on so I'm responding in public.











Where are those pics of recent Jets and Ranger titles?

Or even championship game/series appearances.



I love that your boy Gaborik disappeared when the stakes got higher and your Messiah Lundqvist let you down in the end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> <celtics version coming soon>....



The Celtics are overachieving right now!


----------



## bobcollum

For Dr. House in these tough times...


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> For Dr. House in these tough times...


----------



## Article 15

*Since House Gimp seems to have a fantasy about me blowing him:
*


----------



## Article 15




----------



## Dr.House

Rangers lost to a hot team...  No disgrace there...  Anyone following hockey as long as I have knows that the playoffs give regular season under-performing teams a shot...  Thats what happened...

Look at the Kings...  What were their odds at the start?

As I said before, goal scoring didn't come and it cost the Rangers...  Every game was close...

But they made it through two rounds and weren't knocked out right away...

They'll be back...


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Rangers lost to a hot team...  No disgrace there...  Anyone following hockey as long as I have knows that the playoffs give regular season under-performing teams a shot...  Thats what happened...
> 
> Look at the Kings...  What were their odds at the start?
> 
> As I said before, goal scoring didn't come and it cost the Rangers...  Every game was close...
> 
> But they made it through two rounds and weren't knocked out right away...
> 
> They'll be back...



The Rangers fuggin' CHOKEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!

Ahahahahhahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.House

I didn't hear about any Ranger fans going after Ward like the racist choking bruins fans did, though...

Class act, Boston...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


>



Who gives a shit?

We won last year.  It's nearly impossible to repeat in today's NHL.

Meanwhile, the top seed in the East New York Rangers haven't done shit in nearly 20 years!



CHOKE!
CHOKE!
CHOKE!
CHOKE!
CHOKE!
CHOKE!


----------



## bobcollum

Dr.House said:


> I didn't hear about any Ranger fans going after Ward like the racist choking bruins fans did, though...
> 
> Class act, Boston...



Racists are everywhere, everyone knows that. 

I've heard there are even a few in the Empire State.


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> I didn't hear about any Ranger fans going after Ward like the racist choking bruins fans did, though...
> 
> Class act, Boston...



The race card 

Someone's desperate and grasping for anything to cling to.

But really, who gives a shit?

You can't control everyone and there are douchebags everywhere.  

Take you, for instance.


----------



## Article 15

*Hey, House Gimp, here's what you have to look forward to this NFL season:*






Ouch.

Talk about a desperate franchise.


----------



## bobcollum

Article 15 said:


> *Hey, House Gimp, here's what you have to look forward to this NFL season:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> Talk about a desperate franchise.



And they keep their dipshit coach. It's almost like they don't want to win.


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, House Gimp, here's what you have to look forward to this NFL season:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> Talk about a desperate franchise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they keep their dipshit coach. It's almost like they don't want to win.
Click to expand...


Well when you have a dipshit owner.....


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


>



Can you photoshop yourself a Stanley Cup Championship for the choking Rangers?


----------



## bobcollum

Dr.House said:


>



That pic is hilarious, hadn't seen that. 

The text? Meh.


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is hilarious, hadn't seen that.
> 
> The text? Meh.
Click to expand...


The pic is actually a shop too.

This is the original:


----------



## Montrovant

Dr.House said:


> Rangers lost to a hot team...  No disgrace there...  Anyone following hockey as long as I have knows that the playoffs give regular season under-performing teams a shot...  Thats what happened...
> 
> Look at the Kings...  What were their odds at the start?
> 
> As I said before, goal scoring didn't come and it cost the Rangers...  Every game was close...
> 
> But they made it through two rounds and weren't knocked out right away...
> 
> They'll be back...



I think I read that no team has ever won in the third round after playing 7 games in each of the first 2.  So history was against the Rangers.

On the other hand, fuck the Rangers!  I'm an Islanders fan.


----------



## bobcollum

Article 15 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is hilarious, hadn't seen that.
> 
> The text? Meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pic is actually a shop too.
> 
> This is the original:
Click to expand...


OIC.

Not as funny, but still pretty good.


----------



## sealybobo

Was Nick Lindstrom as good as Bobby Orr?


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Was Nick Lindstrom as good as Bobby Orr?



lol


----------



## del

sealybobo said:


> Was Nick Lindstrom as good as Bobby Orr?



at what?

chess?


----------



## Toro

sealybobo said:


> Was Nick Lindstrom as good as Bobby Orr?



Of course. Who wasn't?


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE9s_FaOFPM]Bobby Orr Goal Described By Don Cherry - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd1lfKxMYXE]Bobby Orr Tough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

from 1966-1976, no one on the bruins had more penalty minutes than bobby orr.


----------



## del

bobby&#65279; orr played in far fewer games and had more fights (657 games with 47 fights) than howe, gretzky, and lemieux combined (4669 games with 39 fights).


----------



## Toro

I betcha Howe had more spearing penalties!


----------



## del

i bet gretzky had more whining minors


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv0-9Wi713o]Bobby Orr - YouTube[/ame]

I mean c'mon, its Bobby Orr!  He is still the best.


And I'm rooting for LA, although I would be happy either way as neither team has a cup.


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Bobby Orr - YouTube
> 
> I mean c'mon, its Bobby Orr!  He is still the best.
> 
> 
> And I'm rooting for LA, although I would be happy either way as neither team has a cup.



The Devils have three....

Neutral zone trap.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Orr - YouTube
> 
> I mean c'mon, its Bobby Orr!  He is still the best.
> 
> 
> And I'm rooting for LA, although I would be happy either way as neither team has a cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devils have three....
> 
> Neutral zone trap.
Click to expand...


Why i outta smack someone...i could have sworn my cousin told me neither team had ever won the cup last night 

Off to send him a text


----------



## sealybobo

del said:


> bobby&#65279; orr played in far fewer games and had more fights (657 games with 47 fights) than howe, gretzky, and lemieux combined (4669 games with 39 fights).



When I posted that question, I was talking to my dad.  I asked him if Nick was the best D of all time, because his numbers are amazing, and my dad said, "well, close to bobby orr" and then I told him I posted the question, and he said, "wait a minute, no, Bobby Orr was wa better", and then he went into how great Orr was.  So he didn't mean to suggest Lindstrom was as good as Orr, but he said Lindstrom is one of the greatest.  Definately Hall of Famer.  

So my question is, as far as Defensive players, where does Nick line up?  Number 2?  3?  10?  I don't know.  How great was he?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

sealybobo said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> bobby&#65279; orr played in far fewer games and had more fights (657 games with 47 fights) than howe, gretzky, and lemieux combined (4669 games with 39 fights).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I posted that question, I was talking to my dad.  I asked him if Nick was the best D of all time, because his numbers are amazing, and my dad said, "well, close to bobby orr" and then I told him I posted the question, and he said, "wait a minute, no, Bobby Orr was wa better", and then he went into how great Orr was.  So he didn't mean to suggest Lindstrom was as good as Orr, but he said Lindstrom is one of the greatest.  Definately Hall of Famer.
> 
> So my question is, as far as Defensive players, where does Nick line up?  Number 2?  3?  10?  I don't know.  How great was he?
Click to expand...


I'd put him in the top 10 without concern.


----------



## Toro

sealybobo said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> bobby&#65279; orr played in far fewer games and had more fights (657 games with 47 fights) than howe, gretzky, and lemieux combined (4669 games with 39 fights).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I posted that question, I was talking to my dad.  I asked him if Nick was the best D of all time, because his numbers are amazing, and my dad said, "well, close to bobby orr" and then I told him I posted the question, and he said, "wait a minute, no, Bobby Orr was wa better", and then he went into how great Orr was.  So he didn't mean to suggest Lindstrom was as good as Orr, but he said Lindstrom is one of the greatest.  Definately Hall of Famer.
> 
> So my question is, as far as Defensive players, where does Nick line up?  Number 2?  3?  10?  I don't know.  How great was he?
Click to expand...


Lidstrom was one of the best defenseman of his era but he couldn't hold a candle to Orr.  Orr is in the discussion of the greatest hockey player of all time.  Nobody says that about Lidstrom.


----------



## bobcollum

Toro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> bobby&#65279; orr played in far fewer games and had more fights (657 games with 47 fights) than howe, gretzky, and lemieux combined (4669 games with 39 fights).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I posted that question, I was talking to my dad.  I asked him if Nick was the best D of all time, because his numbers are amazing, and my dad said, "well, close to bobby orr" and then I told him I posted the question, and he said, "wait a minute, no, Bobby Orr was wa better", and then he went into how great Orr was.  So he didn't mean to suggest Lindstrom was as good as Orr, but he said Lindstrom is one of the greatest.  Definately Hall of Famer.
> 
> So my question is, as far as Defensive players, where does Nick line up?  Number 2?  3?  10?  I don't know.  How great was he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lidstrom was one of the best defenseman of his era but he couldn't hold a candle to Orr.  Orr is in the discussion of the greatest hockey player of all time.  Nobody says that about Lidstrom.
Click to expand...


I may be biased but I think Orr was the greatest ever, who else ever played both ends of the ice with such dominance?


----------



## sealybobo

bobcollum said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I posted that question, I was talking to my dad.  I asked him if Nick was the best D of all time, because his numbers are amazing, and my dad said, "well, close to bobby orr" and then I told him I posted the question, and he said, "wait a minute, no, Bobby Orr was wa better", and then he went into how great Orr was.  So he didn't mean to suggest Lindstrom was as good as Orr, but he said Lindstrom is one of the greatest.  Definately Hall of Famer.
> 
> So my question is, as far as Defensive players, where does Nick line up?  Number 2?  3?  10?  I don't know.  How great was he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lidstrom was one of the best defenseman of his era but he couldn't hold a candle to Orr.  Orr is in the discussion of the greatest hockey player of all time.  Nobody says that about Lidstrom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may be biased but I think Orr was the greatest ever, who else ever played both ends of the ice with such dominance?
Click to expand...


Funny I asked this question and then the Detroit News did a comparison of Nick to Bobby.  Bobby had Nick's numbers in half the time.  But I'll say this.  Nick's numbers are impressive.  Its just that Orr's are super human.

The only one who might be as good or better was Gordy Howe.  But I'm from Detroit so I'm bias.


----------



## Montrovant

So after the first period of game 2, the Kings are up 1-0.  Sound familiar? 

The Devils have been able to get some good extended pressure, but Quick was very impressive.  Brodeur certainly didn't play badly, but he did let a stoppable shot in.  A good shot, no doubt, not an easy save, but it was one player skating into the zone with the defense around him and no one else threatening on a pass.  Still, he also made some very good saves in the period, he just wasn't as dominating as Quick, who in the first period looked like he's going to steal the game.


----------



## Toro

So, after game 1 of the Stanley Cup finals, the LA Kings have scored 42 goals in 14 games, or 3.00 goals per game.  In contrast, Real Madrid scored 121 goals in 38, games or 3.18 goals per game to win the Spanish championship.

Further, during the regular season, the Kings scored 194 goals in 82 games, or 2.35 goals per game.  If you include the playoffs with the regular season, the Kings have scored 2.45 goals per game, the same as Premier League champions Manchester City.

Assuming the Kings win, I never thought I'd see the day that the Stanley Cup champion would score less than the champion of major soccer leagues.


----------



## Oddball

I heard a man-on-the-street bit on KFI this week...Nobody could name any of the Kings and one of them thought Patrick Roy was playing for them.

Why couldn't Norm Green have kidnapped the Kings?


----------



## Montrovant

The Devils finally get one by Quick (first third period goal he's given up in 8 games) and we're headed to OT.

The Devils hit the crossbar with about 15 seconds left, that's got to be frustrating.

Another good, close game.  Can the Kings win their 10th road game in the playoffs?  It would tie the NHL record, and they'd have done it by winning 10 in a row, all 10 road games they've played!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

It'll be interesting to see if the Kings come out strong in Game 3.


----------



## Zander

The LA Kings Total Road DOMINATION continues. Amazing.


----------



## Zander

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It'll be interesting to see if the Kings come out strong in Game 3.



I will be there, so I'll let you know.....


----------



## Montrovant

If the Kings win game 4, they'll be only the second team to win the Cup in 18 games since they went to 4 7-game series.  The 88 Oilers are the only team to have done it.

Quick is great, the scoring is opportunistic, the PK is smothering....this run really has been one of those 'year of destiny' kind of things.  It's been an amazing playoffs, and barring a miracle comeback by the Devils, one of the best playoff runs I've ever seen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Kings have started every series 3-0.


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> If the Kings win game 4, they'll be only the second team to win the Cup in 18 games since they went to 4 7-game series.  The 88 Oilers are the only team to have done it.
> 
> Quick is great, the scoring is opportunistic, the PK is smothering....this run really has been one of those 'year of destiny' kind of things.  It's been an amazing playoffs, and barring a miracle comeback by the Devils, one of the best playoff runs I've ever seen.



It has been an amazing run and the games have been very exciting to watch. LA has never been a hockey town, but they are now!  I don't see any way that New Jersey can stop the momentum the Kings have. I would love to see them win it all tonight at home...


----------



## Zander

Tied up at 1-1 with 7 minutes left in regulation.


----------



## Zander

Devils take the lead- 2-1 with 4:29 to go....DOH!


----------



## Zander

Going to game 5........


----------



## Montrovant

I'm actually somewhat happy that this is going to game 5.  I'd like to see the Kings win in NJ and break the record for road wins in a playoffs, and do it by winning every road game they play.  I just enjoy seeing teams setting new standards for excellence, as long as they aren't breaking any records set by MY teams!  

The Devils finally got some breaks in game 4.  A couple of posts, Brodeur almost but not quite scoring on himself by shooting the puck into a King in front of the net, they were able to keep it scoreless for a long time.  Then, finally, Quick looked merely mortal.  He still played a very good game, but the 2 he gave up equaled the total from the first 3 games! 

We'll see if the Devils can get some momentum from this win.  They showed a stat during the game about the Cup Finals : in series in which one team led 3-0, 20 times it ended in a sweep, 3 times in game 5, 1 team won in 7, and 1 team lost the series after going up 3-0.  So the odds are still in favor of the Kings, and in favor of them winning on Saturday, but it's pretty up in the air.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I wanted to see the sweep. Ain't no guarantee the Kings will win to keep their perfect road record alive and a sweep to win their first championship after all of these years would have been really sweet. Also, 16-2 would've put them in the same breath with the 88 Oilers.


----------



## Toro

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I wanted to see the sweep. Ain't no guarantee the Kings will win to keep their perfect road record alive and a sweep to win their first championship after all of these years would have been really sweet. Also, 16-2 would've put them in the same breath with the 88 Oilers.



That says more about the NHL today than it does of the Kings.  This will go down as one of the most amazing playoff runs of all time.  The Kings won't go down as one of the greatest teams of all time.


----------



## Montrovant

Toro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see the sweep. Ain't no guarantee the Kings will win to keep their perfect road record alive and a sweep to win their first championship after all of these years would have been really sweet. Also, 16-2 would've put them in the same breath with the 88 Oilers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That says more about the NHL today than it does of the Kings.  This will go down as one of the most amazing playoff runs of all time.  The Kings won't go down as one of the greatest teams of all time.
Click to expand...


True, it's almost surely just this year.  It's much harder to put together a dynasty in sports these days.

The Kings might not win tomorrow, which would ruin their record 10 road wins streak.  However, I'm not a Kings fan, so I prefer the possibility of them winning 11 in a row (and prefer just a little more hockey to watch!) to the sweep.  I AM rooting for the Kings, I've just enjoyed watching them play when I've been able to this playoff year, but they aren't my team, so I'm not overly invested in it.


----------



## Montrovant

Really fast pace to start game 5.  I wonder how long before a)someone scores and b)the game settles down?

Already 2 near breakaways for the Devils and a shot off the post for the Kings.


----------



## Montrovant

Well, the Devils finally got a power play goal!  A mistake by Quick and Parise capitalizes.

The whole first period was pretty wide open, which isn't the way the series has gone or the way these two teams usually seem to play.  I'm expecting a much more sedate second, especially considering the longer change.

Still hoping the Kings can pull this out and break the record for road wins by winning all 11 this year, but the first team to score has won every game so far.


----------



## Oddball

I'd just as soon see this go 7 games...I like hockey too much to see it go too fast.


----------



## Montrovant

Oddball said:


> I'd just as soon see this go 7 games...I like hockey too much to see it go too fast.



If the Kings can't get the record tonight, I agree....especially considering how exciting this game has been!  It's only 2-1, but it feels like a much higher scoring game.


----------



## Oddball

a*FIGHT!.....FIGHT!

KICK 'IM IN THE  'NADS!!!*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I saw this coming. The Kings were settling for blue line shots and bad angled shots from the wings while the Devils were getting close shots and crashing the net. That first goal, I haven't seen a full replay yet but it looked like the type of cheapie the Kings have been giving up all playoffs though.

Well at least the Kings can win it in front of the home fans now.


----------



## Montrovant

I don't remember the last time I saw a team score more than 1 goal on a major.  Brown got 2 on consecutive shots, and it's 2-0 LA.  If this game follows the trend of the series, the Kings will win having scored the first goal.

And as I typed this, the Kings scored a third goal on the major with 8 seconds left.  I think I see a fat lady clearing her throat....


----------



## Zander

Bernier is the best thing to happen to the Kings!


----------



## Toro

It's all over but the cryin'.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Darn. I was doing errands and missed the first 17 minutes of the game. I came home and it was already 3-0.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Four to nothing now!


----------



## Montrovant

The only question now seems to be how rough the Devils are going to get in their frustration.  

It's already gotten rough for that linesman!


----------



## Zander

The Kings did it! They really spanked the shit out of the Devils too. A great night for a great city. 






PS- There will not be a riot, this ain't basketball!!


----------



## Toro

Congratulations to the LA Kings.  They went 16-4 in the playoffs.  Anyone who does that are rightful champions.


----------



## Valerie

Sad to see The Cup go.. to the west coast but congratulations to the LA Kings!


----------

